# Letteralmente senza limiti



## Quibbelqurz (23 Luglio 2010)

Neuro-linguistic  programming - NLP

Nell'articolo Birra al gusto cane, esattamente qui, avevo accennato di voler parlare di una materia interessantissima che mi ha aperto gli occhi su quanto e successo nel forum vecchio (e qui ricomincia) sotto il nostro sguardo e non ci siamo proprio accorti. Anche se il sospetto c'era. L'abbiamo avuto tutti un po', eh ...

A differenza per quanto è accaduto nel forum, vorrei evidenziare il divertimento che può nascere da queste conoscenze. Divertimento reale dove tutti possono partecipare e comprendere, e farlo in culo a coloro che per anni si sono divertiti con noi: gli studiosi di neurologia, psicologia e psichiatria :mrgreen:

L'articolo è ancora incompleto, ma continuerò a scrivere questi giorni. Dato che è un'iniziativa personale, lo tengo separato dal forum. Se vogliamo discuterlo, continueremo qui, va bene?

Allora, 1, 2, 3, e via!


----------



## Abigail (23 Luglio 2010)

io ho commentato ma mi dava solo segnala..magari ho fatto una cagata:condom::condom:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (23 Luglio 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> io ho commentato ma mi dava solo segnala..magari ho fatto una cagata:condom::condom:


No va bene, è moderato ... voglio prima finire il tema, poi abilito la discussione


----------



## Abigail (23 Luglio 2010)

ok


----------



## Mari' (23 Luglio 2010)

Admin ha detto:


> No va bene, è moderato ... voglio prima finire il tema, poi abilito la discussione


Giova' lo sai che stai trattando di un argomento molto serio, delicato ... i servizi segreti (specialmente CIA E FBI) americani ne hanno fatto gran uso, ricordo di una clinica in Canada' dove mettevono in atto questi esperimenti, se ne parla anche in certi rapporti sulla morte di JFK.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (23 Luglio 2010)

Si lo so. Per questo motivo lo tratto e cerco di dimostrare ciò che è ampiamente documentato nel forum vecchio.

In alcuni periodi ci hanno manovrato come pareva a loro. Il clima era giusto, l'ascolto alle stelle con la concentrazione bassissima - terreno fertile per ogni genere di manovra.

Bastava seminare, trovare un protagonista e una controfigura, e la cosa era fatta. Potevano fare quel che gli pareva. Questa è la parte brutta.

La parte bella è che tutte queste cose le facciamo nella vita quotidiana. Al lavoro, in casa, a scuola, nel bus. Lo sentiamo nella radio, nella televisione, lo leggiamo nei giornali.

E' innato, non possiamo fare a meno. E c'è di più. E' innato anche nel mondo animale, dove si manipola ancora meglio, perché le bestie sono quasi indifese a livello emotivo.

Quindi si è cercato di manipolare (con successo) gatti e cani per creare in noi le emozioni che sono necessari per vendere le scatolette. Per dirne una.


----------



## Abigail (23 Luglio 2010)

Admin ha detto:


> Si lo so. Per questo motivo lo tratto e cerco di dimostrare ciò che è ampiamente documentato nel forum vecchio.
> 
> In alcuni periodi ci hanno manovrato come pareva a loro. Il clima era giusto, l'ascolto alle stelle con la concentrazione bassissima - terreno fertile per ogni genere di manovra.
> 
> ...


il mio cane mangia tutto tranne le scatolette:carneval::carneval::carneval:
stasera gli ho dato rognoncini e polmoni di pollo
è buongustaio:up:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (23 Luglio 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> il mio cane mangia tutto tranne le scatolette:carneval::carneval::carneval:
> stasera gli ho dato rognoncini e polmoni di pollo
> è buongustaio:up:


Lo credo. :up:

Ma così sfuggi alle sensazioni programmate di aver dato un _vero _pasto al tuo cane. L'unico vero pasto che viene accettato dalla Lobby - cibo squallido pagato a peso d'oro :carneval:


----------



## Abigail (23 Luglio 2010)

Admin ha detto:


> Lo credo. :up:
> 
> Ma così sfuggi alle sensazioni programmate di aver dato un _vero _pasto al tuo cane. L'unico vero pasto che viene accettato dalla Lobby - cibo squallido pagato a peso d'oro :carneval:


Basta usare il cranio o la vecchia regola del: a me piacerebbe?? io lo farei? mi andrebbe bene??
il veterinario quando mi son lamentata che non mangiava più le crocchette secche mi ha detto: ma lei, le mangerebbe??:up:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (23 Luglio 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> Basta usare il cranio o la vecchia regola del: a me piacerebbe?? io lo farei? mi andrebbe bene??
> il veterinario quando mi son lamentata che non mangiava più le crocchette secche mi ha detto: ma lei, le mangerebbe??:up:


 Però io i cioccolatini li mangio, al cane non si possono dare.


----------



## Abigail (23 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Però io i cioccolatini li mangio, al cane non si possono dare.


anche a te se ne mangi troppi fa male.
Il dobermann di una mia amica si è ciulato  e pappato un chilo di cioccolata e non ha avuto niente
io però ,per non sapere né leggere né scrivere pomodoro e cioccolata non gliela do:mrgreen:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (23 Luglio 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> Basta usare il cranio o la vecchia regola del: a me piacerebbe?? io lo farei? mi andrebbe bene??
> il veterinario quando mi son lamentata che non mangiava più le crocchette secche mi ha detto: *ma lei, le mangerebbe*??:up:


FANTASTICO!!! :rotfl:


----------



## Abigail (23 Luglio 2010)

Admin ha detto:


> FANTASTICO!!! :rotfl:


Siccome sono una rompicoglioni gli ho risposto: io non mangerei neanche ossa e carne avariata , lui si!:mrgreen:
Per non parlare del fatto che ogni tanto se magna anche la merda:unhappy::unhappy::unhappy:

io, a parte ogni tanto sul lavoro coi clienti, non lo faccio mai:carneval::carneval:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (23 Luglio 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> Siccome sono una rompicoglioni gli ho risposto: io non mangerei neanche ossa e carne avariata , lui si!:mrgreen:
> Per non parlare del fatto che ogni tanto se magna anche la merda:unhappy::unhappy::unhappy:
> 
> io, a parte ogni tanto sul lavoro coi clienti, non lo faccio mai:carneval::carneval:


E' nella sua natura. Gli acidi digestivi sono 15 volte più forti dei nostri, e la carne avariata e la merda gli profumano meglio del miglior cioccolato :rotfl:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (23 Luglio 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> Siccome sono una rompicoglioni gli ho risposto: io non mangerei neanche ossa e carne avariata , lui si!:mrgreen:
> Per non parlare del fatto che ogni tanto se magna anche la merda:unhappy::unhappy::unhappy:
> 
> io, a parte ogni tanto sul lavoro coi clienti, non lo faccio mai:carneval::carneval:


 :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Abigail (23 Luglio 2010)

Admin ha detto:


> E' nella sua natura. Gli acidi digestivi sono 15 volte più forti dei nostri, e la carne avariata e la merda gli profumano meglio del miglior cioccolato :rotfl:


ci amiamo ma non ci baciamo mai con lingua in bocca:mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (23 Luglio 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> ci amiamo ma non ci baciamo mai con lingua in bocca:mrgreen::mrgreen:


Senti ... oggi mi sono pisciato addosso dalle risate non so quante volte ... non letteralmente ma quasi. Questa la supera tutte :rotfl:


----------



## Mari' (24 Luglio 2010)

Admin ha detto:


> Si lo so. Per questo motivo lo tratto e cerco di dimostrare ciò che è ampiamente documentato nel forum vecchio.
> 
> In alcuni periodi ci hanno manovrato come pareva a loro. Il clima era giusto, l'ascolto alle stelle con la concentrazione bassissima - terreno fertile per ogni genere di manovra.
> 
> ...



Allora  ... tornando al 3d ... quando ci farai capire di piu'?


----------



## Minerva (24 Luglio 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> anche a te se ne mangi troppi fa male.
> Il dobermann di una mia amica si è ciulato e pappato un chilo di cioccolata e non ha avuto niente
> io però ,per non sapere né leggere né scrivere pomodoro e cioccolata non gliela do:mrgreen:


 la cioccolata è veleno per i cani


----------



## Minerva (24 Luglio 2010)

Admin ha detto:


> Lo credo. :up:
> 
> Ma così sfuggi alle sensazioni programmate di aver dato un _vero _pasto al tuo cane. L'unico vero pasto che viene accettato dalla Lobby - cibo squallido pagato a peso d'oro :carneval:


 un attimo...da quando ci sono i pasti bilanciati e le crocchette i cani indiscutibimente vivono di più.
per quelli di grossa taglia, poi.....è molto meno facile che muoiano per la torsione dello stomaco...che ha sempre fatto grandi stragi.


----------



## Abigail (24 Luglio 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> la cioccolata è veleno per i cani


Infatti ma questo dobermann ne ha mangiato un chilo e non gli ha fatto niente


----------



## Minerva (24 Luglio 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> Infatti ma questo dobermann ne ha mangiato un chilo e non gli ha fatto niente


beh non è morto (per fortuna) ma la teobromina presente nella cioccolata può essere fatale.gli è andata bene


----------



## Quibbelqurz (24 Luglio 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Allora  ... tornando al 3d ... quando ci farai capire di piu'?


Ho aggiunto la seconda tecnica. Mi ci vuole però un po' per comporre un esempio che calza bene senza incorrere nell'illegalità e soprattutto, per trovare qualcosa di veramente divertente. E' molto importante scegliene bene le parole e dato che non sono Italiano, devo veramente dare il meglio


----------



## Mari' (24 Luglio 2010)

Admin ha detto:


> Ho aggiunto la seconda tecnica. Mi ci vuole però un po' per comporre un esempio che calza bene senza incorrere nell'illegalità e soprattutto, per trovare qualcosa di veramente divertente. E' molto importante scegliene bene le parole e dato che non sono Italiano, devo veramente dare il meglio


Aspetto "anZiosa" :up:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (24 Luglio 2010)

Fatto


----------



## Amoremio (24 Luglio 2010)

Admin ha detto:


> Fatto


capito unghez

esplichescion?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Luglio 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> capito unghez
> 
> esplichescion?


 Devi leggere qui: http://www.tradimento.net/forum/group.php?groupid=6


----------



## Fedifrago (24 Luglio 2010)

*Ma allora ditelo!*



Admin ha detto:


> Si lo so. Per questo motivo lo tratto e cerco di dimostrare ciò che è ampiamente documentato nel forum vecchio.
> 
> In alcuni periodi ci hanno manovrato come pareva a loro. Il clima era giusto, l'ascolto alle stelle con la concentrazione bassissima - terreno fertile per ogni genere di manovra.
> 
> ...


Giò, ho detto a quelli dell'INAI* di buttare tutti gli X-file, che ci stai già pensando tu...:up:

Mi han anche chiesto se devono ancora continuare ad indagare sulla vera identità di Zorro...che vuoi che gli dica? :sonar:

*International Neutralization Alien Intrusion


----------



## Mari' (24 Luglio 2010)

Admin ha detto:


> Fatto


... questa volta oltre alla bottiglia d'acqua, la macchina fotografica?


----------



## Quibbelqurz (24 Luglio 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... questa volta oltre alla bottiglia d'acqua, la macchina fotografica?


Come ha fatto a introdursi la seconda volta?


----------



## Mari' (24 Luglio 2010)

Admin ha detto:


> Come ha fatto a introdursi la seconda volta?


Si ma, il soggetto sotto esame e' un po emmmm domiveglia, nu zannalut :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (24 Luglio 2010)

non riesco a capire...non mi pare che usi cantilene o sguardi ipnotici...la seconda volta quasi non lo guarda..
la bottiglia rimane la chiave...movimenti delle mani?


----------



## Quibbelqurz (24 Luglio 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Si ma, il soggetto sotto esame e' un po emmmm domiveglia, nu zannalut :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Perfetto, per questo ho detto che è stato scelto preventivamente. Non avrebbe funzionato con uno schizzato iperstressato manager. Ci voleva una persona impegnata, per modo di dire, con se stessa.

La seconda introduzione è stata molto prima che si accorgesse degli oggetti mancanti 

E il primo diversivo della seconda fase non è stata la fotocamera :mrgreen:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (24 Luglio 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> non riesco a capire...non mi pare che usi cantilene o sguardi ipnotici...la seconda volta quasi non lo guarda..
> la bottiglia rimane la chiave...*movimenti delle mani*?


Molto bene :up:


----------



## Mari' (24 Luglio 2010)

Admin ha detto:


> Molto bene :up:


OK ... pero' io vorrei capire cosa accomuna l'esperimento nel video ed il nostro forum


----------



## Minerva (24 Luglio 2010)

Admin ha detto:


> Neuro-linguistic  programming - NLP
> 
> Nell'articolo Birra al gusto cane, esattamente qui, avevo accennato di voler parlare di una materia interessantissima che *mi ha aperto gli occhi su quanto e successo nel forum vecchio (e* qui ricomincia) sotto il nostro sguardo e non ci siamo proprio accorti. Anche se il sospetto c'era. L'abbiamo avuto tutti un po', eh ...
> 
> ...


in quali punti hai ritrovato l'esperimento chen?
da quello che hai riportato ci sono giusto un paio di metodi che potremmo trovare nei suoi scritti.
io ho sempre creduto  (come il famoso antagonista di scrivendo.it) che lo usasse solo per dimostrarsi preparato in tutto lo scibile umano mischiando  le carte in tavola


----------



## Quibbelqurz (24 Luglio 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> OK ... pero' io vorrei capire cosa accomuna l'esperimento nel video ed il nostro forum


Io credo, che non dovrò trovarti gli esempi. Il forum vecchio, soprattutto nel periodo Chensamurai, è pieno di esempi, a centinaia. Chensamurai è stato un personaggio che ha seminato, distratto e manovrato, ma l'ha fatto con decenza.

Gli esempi indecenti invece ci sono stati realizzati da (quasi) insospettabili membri del forum, che si sono introdotti quasi sempre come vittime di casi improbabili. Spesso abbinati a casi reali (paralleli), con cui si sono confusi - deliberatamente.

Se andiamo nel confessionale, almeno un caso su 10 è finto. Ma i momenti più "fruttuosi" sono stati le crisi comuni, dove uno è andato contro l'altro, senza apparente motivo, e quando si sono calmate le acque, sono stati introdotti altri criteri per far scoppiare nuovamente la lite, ancora e ancora.

Vorrei che richiami questi ricordi. L'aggressione incontrollata è stato un veicolo potente per manovrare l'opinione di argomenti apparentemente scollegati, come ad esempio l'indagine sulla nostra opinione e inclinazione politica, che si è svolto per mesi e mesi senza che avessimo il minimo sospetto.

Il vecchio forum in questo momento è un documento insostituibile. Con la "scoperta dell'acqua calda" è possibile comprendere cosa sia realmente successo.

Molte cose non hanno altro interesse che di puro studio, tipo: vediamo come fare questo e questo (= meta), dicendo quest'altro (= diversivo), e vediamo cosa crede e fa la gente (= fa quello che desideriamo?). Poi hanno raccolto le informazioni e hanno descritto il caso. Probabilmente in una tesina.

Il caso Chensamurai è speciale, in quanto un gruppo di persone reali ha stilato un personaggio fittizio, che poi è stato realizzato maggiormente da una sola persona che gli era molto simile. Era necessario che fosse simile, altrimenti non sarebbe stato credibile. E doveva esserlo. Crearlo è stato un vero capolavoro, e non vorrei sapere quanti mesi sono stati necessari per renderlo abbastanza reale. Potrebbe trattarsi di un progetto di classe con il maestro come conducente.

Per funzionare, Chensamurai doveva assicurarsi il sostegno dell'amministrazione e di tutti gli utenti forti. E' riuscito nel suo intento con svariati trucchi sempre dello stesso marchio e stampo, soprattutto con la manipolazione dell'irresistibile desiderio di sapere chi era realmente.

La gente che ha creato Chensamurai si è divertito molto, ma non ci hanno veramente recato danno diretto. Tuttavia, il danno indiretto è stato enorme. Gente che ha sfruttato la sua presenza e il suo personaggio per realizzare gli studi personali e manipolare singole persone e le masse secondo criteri di dubbio valore.

Per motivo loro, e non per Chensamurai, scrivo questo articolo. Cazzo!


----------



## perdutamente (24 Luglio 2010)

Ho letto pochissime cose di questo chensamurai (anche perchè sembrava un disco rotto) e ho trovato solo un mix di tracotanza, volgare nozionismo e false lusinghe verso alcuni utenti (Bruja ad esempio). Perchè tutta questa importanza?


----------



## Quibbelqurz (24 Luglio 2010)

perdutamente ha detto:


> Ho letto pochissime cose di questo chensamurai (anche perchè sembrava un disco rotto) e ho trovato solo un mix di tracotanza, volgare nozionismo e false lusinghe verso alcuni utenti (Bruja ad esempio). *Perchè tutta questa importanza*?


Perché era finto.


----------



## perdutamente (24 Luglio 2010)

Admin ha detto:


> Perché era finto.


L'importanza che gli stai dando ora tu, nel contesto della PNL, la comprendo.
Non comprendo come abbia fatto a scaldare gli animi al tempo della sua presenza nel forum ed anche in seguito: un personaggio che interagisce in quel modo non può essere preso sul serio.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (24 Luglio 2010)

perdutamente ha detto:


> L'importanza che gli stai dando ora tu, nel contesto della PNL, la comprendo.
> Non comprendo come abbia fatto a scaldare gli animi al tempo della sua presenza nel forum ed anche in seguito: un personaggio che interagisce in quel modo non può essere preso sul serio.


Non era suo scopo. Il suo scopo era di seminare. E per seminare bene doveva essere incredibile. In questo è riuscito molto bene.

Dopo le mie scoperte, fra di questi anche la vera identità di Chensamurai conduttore, non posso più vederlo nella luce in cui l'ho visto prima. Ma provo a fare un abbozzo:

Arrogante saputello tuttofare di famiglia ricca, intento di scoparsi tutte le donne che gli passano per la via. Allo scopo sapeva rispondere a tutte le domande e aveva tutti gli interessi immaginabili. Unico (reale) neo: la sua sensibilità. Quindi era facile ferirlo, e quando era ferito faceva pena. Ma lo sapeva e lo sfruttava per tornare arrogante saputello tuttofare.


----------



## perdutamente (24 Luglio 2010)

Ciò che riguarda in genere la Comunicazione è affascinante. Interessante sarebbe anche l'indagine di come la comunicazione sia alla base di alcune problematiche di carattere psichiatrico.
Io cerco di cogliere il contenuto del messaggio badando poco al "contenitore", non sono una buona "vittima" della PNL.


----------



## Minerva (24 Luglio 2010)

Admin ha detto:


> Io credo, che non dovrò trovarti gli esempi. Il forum vecchio, soprattutto nel periodo Chensamurai, è pieno di esempi, a centinaia. Chensamurai è stato un personaggio che ha seminato, distratto e manovrato, ma l'ha fatto con decenza.
> 
> Gli esempi indecenti invece ci sono stati realizzati da (quasi) insospettabili membri del forum, che si sono introdotti quasi sempre come vittime di casi improbabili. Spesso abbinati a casi reali (paralleli), con cui si sono confusi - deliberatamente.
> 
> ...


ah, ecco...confermi quello che ho sempre pensato e che mi toglie la voglia di partecipare alle discussioni.
un esempio indecente ...è rock, pazienza


----------



## Quibbelqurz (24 Luglio 2010)

Ora ... vorrei sapere da voi, se c'è qualcosa di strano nell'ultimo esempio e documentazione che vi ho fornito


----------



## Amoremio (24 Luglio 2010)

perdutamente ha detto:


> L'importanza che gli stai dando ora tu, nel contesto della PNL, la comprendo.
> Non comprendo come abbia fatto a scaldare gli animi al tempo della sua presenza nel forum ed anche in seguito: un personaggio che interagisce in quel modo non può essere preso sul serio.


guarda nel forum attuale e troverai qualcosa di simile


----------



## Fedifrago (24 Luglio 2010)

*Ebbeh!*



Amoremio ha detto:


> guarda nel forum attuale e troverai qualcosa di simile


:up:


----------



## Lettrice (24 Luglio 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> Basta usare il cranio o la vecchia regola del: a me piacerebbe?? io lo farei? mi andrebbe bene??
> il veterinario quando mi son lamentata che non mangiava più le crocchette secche mi ha detto: ma lei, le mangerebbe??:up:


Devi alternare... pero' il mio vet dice che deve mangiare anche quelle


----------



## Quibbelqurz (24 Luglio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Devi alternare... pero' il mio vet dice che deve mangiare anche quelle


Stasera crocchette secche per tutti. Se le mangi tu, anche il tuo cane ne sarà entusiasta :mrgreen:


----------



## Minerva (24 Luglio 2010)

Admin ha detto:


> Stasera crocchette secche per tutti. Se le mangi tu, anche il tuo cane ne sarà entusiasta :mrgreen:


 ma loro hanno un altro tipo di digestione e struttura fisica...dargli quello che piace a noi equivale a dimezzargli la vita.


----------



## Lettrice (24 Luglio 2010)

Admin ha detto:


> Stasera crocchette secche per tutti. Se le mangi tu, anche il tuo cane ne sarà entusiasta :mrgreen:


I biscotti a forma d'osso non fanno schifo... lo dico per... ehmm esperienza:carneval:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (24 Luglio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> I biscotti a forma d'osso non fanno schifo... lo dico per... ehmm esperienza:carneval:


Io ho assaggiato tutti i cibi dei cani e gatti, per sapere cosa c'è dentro. Ora so fare anche purr-purr e bau-bau :rotfl:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Luglio 2010)

Ai cibi per animali non sono garantiti gli stessi stadard di qualità garantiti all'alimentazione umana e può essere presente una carica batterica pericolosa per noi.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (24 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ai cibi per animali non sono garantiti gli stessi stadard di qualità garantiti all'alimentazione umana e può essere presente una carica batterica pericolosa per noi.


miao


----------



## Quibbelqurz (24 Luglio 2010)

Ho aggiunto un altro articolo, dovuto perché ... :idea:

http://www.tradimento.net/forum/group.php?do=discuss&group=&discussionid=14


----------



## giobbe (25 Luglio 2010)

Alcuni anni fa ero appassionato di PNL, ho letto parecchi libri e ho fatto il corso di 9 giorni di pratictioner.
 Non è completamente una cazzatina new age, ha un qualche fondamento scientifico ma non è quella gran cosa.
 È una accozzaglia di tecniche molto diverse fra loro che hanno un'applicazione pratica molto ridotta nella vita reale.
 Il rapport può essere importante per un venditore, le tecniche di visualizzazione possono essere molto utili per uno psicologo o per l'auto-cura di traumi, fobie e vizi. Le metafore sono una cosa interessante. Per il resto non salverei quasi nulla.
 L'uso di ipnosi e della tecnica dell'ancoraggio potrebbe essere utile solamente ad uno psicologo: alle persone comuni non serve a nulla.
 Sinceramente credo sia quasi impossibile adoperare tecniche di PNL facendo uso del linguaggio scritto di un forum.
 Non sono necessarie sopraffine tecniche di manipolazione per diventare un leader e avere dei seguaci, basta essere intelligenti e mostrarsi molto convinti. Visto il successo di Bossi e figlio forse non serve nemmeno tanta intelligenza: è sufficiente mostrarsi assolutamente convinti di essere dalla parte della ragione.


----------



## Mari' (25 Luglio 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Giova' lo sai che stai trattando di *un argomento molto serio, delicato ... i servizi segreti (specialmente* *CIA E FBI**) americani ne hanno fatto gran uso, ricordo di una clinica in Canada' dove mettevono in atto questi esperimenti*, se ne parla anche in certi rapporti sulla morte di JFK.


*Mi riferivo a questo caso:*

dossier Cia/Fbi :Il programma MK-ULTRA


Questo è l’ultimo capitolo del film “L’Altra Dallas” , sull'ipotesi del coinvolgimento della CIA, tramite *il programma MK-Ultra*, nell’omicidio di Robert Kennedy.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=STFEg_rV34I


Appare certamente possibile condizionare un individuo a compiere azioni contro la sua volontà, ma sembra che sia necessario qualcosa di più della semplice ripetizione di una frase o di un gesto della mano attraverso lo schermo televisivo.


http://www.luogocomune.net/site/modules/news/article.php?storyid=2979


Alla fine del video si dice che il programma *MK-Ultra* sia stato smantellato ... ma ne siamo veramente sicuri/certi?

:updue:​


----------



## Fedifrago (25 Luglio 2010)

giobbe ha detto:


> Alcuni anni fa ero appassionato di PNL, ho letto parecchi libri e ho fatto il corso di 9 giorni di pratictioner.
> Non è completamente una cazzatina new age, ha un qualche fondamento scientifico ma non è quella gran cosa.
> *È una accozzaglia di tecniche molto diverse fra loro che hanno un'applicazione pratica molto ridotta nella vita reale*.
> Il rapport può essere importante per un venditore, le tecniche di visualizzazione possono essere molto utili per uno psicologo o per l'auto-cura di traumi, fobie e vizi. Le metafore sono una cosa interessante. Per il resto non salverei quasi nulla.
> ...


Infatti...sono tecniche di manipolazione, più che di ipnosi, che qualsiasi buon corso di vendita insegna, facendo leva soprattutto sulla parte "antica" del cervello e sulle paure ataviche, "istintive"...:up:

Nulla de che.....:sonar:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (25 Luglio 2010)

giobbe ha detto:


> Alcuni anni fa ero appassionato di PNL, ho letto parecchi libri e ho fatto il corso di 9 giorni di pratictioner.
> Non è completamente una cazzatina new age, ha un qualche fondamento scientifico ma non è quella gran cosa.
> È una accozzaglia di tecniche molto diverse fra loro che hanno un'applicazione pratica molto ridotta nella vita reale.
> Il rapport può essere importante per un venditore, le tecniche di visualizzazione possono essere molto utili per uno psicologo o per l'auto-cura di traumi, fobie e vizi. Le metafore sono una cosa interessante. Per il resto non salverei quasi nulla.
> ...


No è necessario far sentire gli altri dalla parte della ragione.
Del resto è una tecnica di vendita che conoscono anche gli ambulanti: mai contraddire il cliente e sempre lusingarlo.
Basta ripetere che le cazzate da bar sono intelligenti e che le ha dette prima qualcuno famoso e illustre (una frase di qualcuno da citare adatta all'uopo avulsa dal contesto si trova sempre... si può riesumare Alessandro Magno se non basta Alberto da Giussano...usare Prmenide ed Eraclito insieme...) e l'avventore del bar sarà conquistato...
Del resto il silvio ha conquistato la riconoscenza del popolo con le tette... che non credo siano mai passate di moda.


----------



## Minerva (25 Luglio 2010)

Admin ha detto:


> Ho aggiunto un altro articolo, dovuto perché ... :idea:
> 
> http://www.tradimento.net/forum/group.php?do=discuss&group=&discussionid=14


certo è che una persona con tale capacità ...ha un potere immenso .e certe tecniche , applicate alla massa sono in grado di condizionarla pesantemente 
una cosa sono le banali tecniche di vendita, un'altra i messaggi subliminali


----------



## Old Aleluja (25 Luglio 2010)

Admin ha detto:


> Ora ... vorrei sapere da voi, se c'è qualcosa di strano nell'ultimo esempio e documentazione che vi ho fornito


 vorrei dire una cosa su Chen. 
come mai a me e ad altri è stato invece subito sugli zebedei?
spiego. quando entrammo io e quelli di dol (faccio un distinguo perchè già da subito alla mia entrata qui la feci e spiegai a grandi linee il perchè del distinguo. ed almeno un paio di persone di dol erano comunque a conoscenza di questo sito) chen era stato sospeso e quindi non sapevo nulla di lui (e ancora non so se tutti i tratti della sua storia personale che hai descritto brevemente li aveva già palesati a voi che c'eravate prima di me) e una volta conosciuto già al primo post del personaggio lo trattai con palese ironia derivante da un'irritazione che lui e tutte le persone come lui (reali o virtuali che siano) mi procura..
parliamoci chiaro. la lunga presenza di Chen è dovuta a due fattori secondo me. Uno è che vi erano e vi sono ancora nick che trattavano alla pari Chen e nello stesso modo venivano trattati. Facciamo nomi:lettrice, multimodi, bruja eforse qualcun altro ma che se non ricordo evidentemente non erano così assidui nel rapportarsi a lui alla pari come questi tre. questo ha permesso non il dilagare ma la presenza del personaggio. la ha in una qualche maniera leggittimata.
il dilagare invece di Chen è stato permesso da una seconda tipologia di persone (anche qui  facciamo nomi. ricordo oscuro, annaa,emmanuelle arsan e diversi altri che non mi vengono in mente in questo momento) che però venivano trattati (mai comunque in maniera "violenta" o "marziale") da "subordinati" o"sottoposti". Quest'ultima tipologia mi è sconosciuto abbia solo potuto sopportare questo trattamento.
non so quale sia la nota dissonante in quello che hai appena scritto. dissonante, a me pare, è che un "caso" come quello di chen sia solo potuto accadere


----------



## Quibbelqurz (25 Luglio 2010)

giobbe ha detto:


> Alcuni anni fa ero appassionato di PNL, ho letto parecchi libri e ho fatto il corso di 9 giorni di pratictioner.
> Non è completamente una cazzatina new age, ha un qualche fondamento scientifico ma non è quella gran cosa.
> È una accozzaglia di tecniche molto diverse fra loro che hanno un'applicazione pratica molto ridotta nella vita reale.
> Il rapport può essere importante per un venditore, le tecniche di visualizzazione possono essere molto utili per uno psicologo o per l'auto-cura di traumi, fobie e vizi. Le metafore sono una cosa interessante. Per il resto non salverei quasi nulla.
> ...


Concordo sulla necessità di essere molto convinto e determinato, ma non concordo sul fatto che non sia molto efficiente.

Da quando ho cominciato a studiare e approfondire l'argomento (da veramente poco) ho già messo a segno diversi sperimenti verbali, tutti completamente innocui.

Descrivo le tecniche base di persuazione con tanto di esempi pratici, perché sono essenziali per individuare manipolazioni mirate. Parlo di manipolazioni, non di eventi casuali. Eventi casuali possono avere le stesse caratteristiche di una manipolazione, ma non hanno una meta precisa.

In caso di manipolazione, l'autore verbale o di un articolo perde l'interesse, quando si scopre il trucco. Nel casuale, l'autore continua, riformula. Questa è la più grande differenza, e l'abbiamo vista e rivista nel forum vecchio e nuovo.

Ovviamente dipende anche dall'abilità di parlare. Io ad esempio sono un grande oratore e posso essere molto convincente già per conto mio. Ora, se modifico il mio linguaggio leggermente e aggiungo elementi che prima non aggiungevo perché ero ignaro degli effetti, ottengo risultati!

Non ho mai ottenuto risultati, ho solo divertito la gente, ho portato grandi e piccoli nel mondo fantastico di Giovanni, li ho fatto sognare. Ma *mai *mi sarei sognato di poter aggiungere quel poco che basta per un risultato. Una risatina fuori luogo. Raccontare una barzelletta che non fa ridere, ma tutti sono convinti che sia brillante. Cose come queste. Innocue. Però sono risultati che dimostrano che funziona.


----------



## Old Aleluja (25 Luglio 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> ah, ecco...confermi quello che ho sempre pensato e che mi toglie la voglia di partecipare alle discussioni.
> un esempio indecente ...è rock, pazienza


la differenza è che rock è reale


----------



## Minerva (25 Luglio 2010)

Eteocle2 ha detto:


> la differenza è che rock è reale


per questo è indecente, perché ha coinvolto persone , fatti e sentimenti


----------



## Old Aleluja (25 Luglio 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> per questo è indecente, perché ha coinvolto persone , fatti e sentimenti


 ah ok...non sono d'accordo con te.....di più


----------



## Quibbelqurz (25 Luglio 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> *Mi riferivo a questo caso:*
> 
> dossier Cia/Fbi :Il programma MK-ULTRA
> 
> ...


Ecco, queste cose sono molto meno piacevoli e mi sono reso del problema ancor prima di cominciare ad approfondire. Durante la prima lettura delle tecniche di persuasione e suggerimento, sono apparsi nella mia mente alcuni casi eclatanti che hanno violentemente scosso il forum vecchio e che mi ha lasciato subito molto allarmato.

A parte che è nella mia indole di trovarmi subito in pericolo, attaccato ecc, ho trovato che alcune tecniche di manipolazione usate nel forum sono veramente da criminali. Una delle discussioni manipolate che certamente si ricordano tutti, è quella della razza umana e del razzismo. Ma non è stata la più significativa.

E' acqua passata e non si può più fare nulla (e non ne ho intenzione), ma utilizzo questa esperienza drammatica per imparare e non ripetere gli errori.


----------



## Old Aleluja (25 Luglio 2010)

Admin ha detto:


> Ecco, queste cose sono molto meno piacevoli e mi sono reso del problema ancor prima di cominciare ad approfondire. Durante la prima lettura delle tecniche di persuasione e suggerimento, sono apparsi nella mia mente alcuni casi eclatanti che hanno violentemente scosso il forum vecchio e che mi ha lasciato subito molto allarmato.
> 
> A parte che è nella mia indole di trovarmi subito in pericolo, attaccato ecc, ho trovato che alcune tecniche di manipolazione usate nel forum sono veramente da criminali. Una delle discussioni manipolate che certamente si ricordano tutti, è quella della razza umana e del razzismo. Ma non è stata la più significativa.
> 
> E' acqua passata e non si può più fare nulla (e non ne ho intenzione), ma utilizzo questa esperienza drammatica per imparare e non ripetere gli errori.


ma dai.....questi/o/e/o/a sono ancora qui....e tu non fai un caxxo.....


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (25 Luglio 2010)

Eteocle2 ha detto:


> vorrei dire una cosa su Chen.
> come mai a me e ad altri è stato invece subito sugli zebedei?
> spiego. quando entrammo io e quelli di dol (faccio un distinguo perchè già da subito alla mia entrata qui la feci e spiegai a grandi linee il perchè del distinguo. ed almeno un paio di persone di dol erano comunque a conoscenza di questo sito) chen era stato sospeso e quindi non sapevo nulla di lui (e ancora non so se tutti i tratti della sua storia personale che hai descritto brevemente li aveva già palesati a voi che c'eravate prima di me) e una volta conosciuto già al primo post del personaggio lo trattai con palese ironia derivante da un'irritazione che lui e tutte le persone come lui (reali o virtuali che siano) mi procura..
> parliamoci chiaro. la lunga presenza di Chen è dovuta a due fattori secondo me. Uno è che vi erano e vi sono ancora nick che trattavano alla pari Chen e nello stesso modo venivano trattati. Facciamo nomi:lettrice, multimodi, bruja eforse qualcun altro ma che se non ricordo evidentemente non erano così assidui nel rapportarsi a lui alla pari come questi tre. questo ha permesso non il dilagare ma la presenza del personaggio. la ha in una qualche maniera leggittimata.
> ...





Eteocle2 ha detto:


> ma dai.....questi/o/e/o/a sono ancora qui....e tu non fai un caxxo.....


 Non riuscirei come darti torto.


----------



## Minerva (25 Luglio 2010)

non riesco ad accomunare chen al conte o ad altri.
cat è solo una cretina ad esempio...non c'entra nulla con personaggi costruiti a tavolino


----------



## Quibbelqurz (25 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> No è necessario far sentire gli altri dalla parte della ragione.
> Del resto è una tecnica di vendita che conoscono anche gli ambulanti: mai contraddire il cliente e sempre lusingarlo.
> Basta ripetere che le cazzate da bar sono intelligenti e che le ha dette prima qualcuno famoso e illustre (una frase di qualcuno da citare adatta all'uopo avulsa dal contesto si trova sempre... si può riesumare Alessandro Magno se non basta Alberto da Giussano...usare Prmenide ed Eraclito insieme...) e l'avventore del bar sarà conquistato...
> Del resto il *silvio ha conquistato la riconoscenza del popolo con le tette*... che non credo siano mai passate di moda.


Brillante deduzione! :up:


----------



## Amoremio (25 Luglio 2010)

Admin ha detto:


> ............
> In caso di manipolazione, l'autore verbale o di un articolo perde l'interesse, quando si scopre il trucco. Nel casuale, l'autore continua, riformula. Questa è la più grande differenza, e l'abbiamo vista e rivista nel forum vecchio e nuovo.
> 
> ......


 
di questo non sono affatto convinta


----------



## Quibbelqurz (25 Luglio 2010)

Eteocle2 ha detto:


> vorrei dire una cosa su Chen.
> *come mai a me e ad altri è stato invece subito sugli zebedei*?
> spiego. quando entrammo io e quelli di dol (faccio un distinguo perchè già da subito alla mia entrata qui la feci e spiegai a grandi linee il perchè del distinguo. ed almeno un paio di persone di dol erano comunque a conoscenza di questo sito) chen era stato sospeso e quindi non sapevo nulla di lui (e ancora non so se tutti i tratti della sua storia personale che hai descritto brevemente li aveva già palesati a voi che c'eravate prima di me) e una volta conosciuto già al primo post del personaggio lo trattai con palese ironia derivante da un'irritazione che lui e tutte le persone come lui (reali o virtuali che siano) mi procura..
> parliamoci chiaro. la lunga presenza di Chen è dovuta a due fattori secondo me. Uno è che vi erano e vi sono ancora nick che trattavano alla pari Chen e nello stesso modo venivano trattati. Facciamo nomi:lettrice, multimodi, bruja eforse qualcun altro ma che se non ricordo evidentemente non erano così assidui nel rapportarsi a lui alla pari come questi tre. questo ha permesso non il dilagare ma la presenza del personaggio. la ha in una qualche maniera leggittimata.
> ...


Gente che è abituata a parlare e comunicare più degli altri, conosce già le tecniche di persuazione, di attirare il pubblico, le attenzioni, ed è meno facile creare in queste persone l'effetto "simpatia" e "accettazione incondizionata" di qualunque cazzata.

La persuazione scritta è estremamente banale ed è molto difficile di sembrare interessante. Chensamurai ha fatto dunque leva sul "aver sentito dire" e ha fatto moltissime citazioni ad autori riconosciuti, per ricondurre i lettori a credere che lui sia abbastanza autorevole per dire certe cose e far credere che siano vere. Non ho ancora trattato l'ultima tecnica di manipolazione, che è stata usata pesantemente da Chensamurai. Un po' di pazienza prego


----------



## Quibbelqurz (25 Luglio 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> di questo non sono affatto convinta


Chensamurai aveva la pazienza a ricostruire un caso perduto. Gli studenti invece non hanno avuto l'esperienza per poterlo fare


----------



## Minerva (25 Luglio 2010)

hai detto che era un insospettabile...
un amante delle arti marziali?


----------



## Quibbelqurz (25 Luglio 2010)

Eteocle2 ha detto:


> ma dai.....questi/o/e/o/a sono ancora qui....e *tu non fai un caxxo*.....


Mi prendo il tempo e spiego una tecnologia sviluppata negli ultimi 80 anni in dettaglio. Ti do in mano un mezzo che ti consente di scoprire quando qualcuno ti manipola e ti fa fare pensare cose che non ti sono mai saltato in mente prima.

Ti aiuto a difenterti, ma non ti difendo.

Sì, questa gente è ancora qui, ci segue. Ma d'ora in poi, le storie inventate saranno molto meno facili da costruire :mrgreen:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (25 Luglio 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> hai detto che era un insospettabile...
> un amante delle arti marziali?


Sì decisamente insospettabile, e decisamente appassionato di arti marziali, ma non nel modo in cui ci ha fatto credere


----------



## Mari' (25 Luglio 2010)

Admin ha detto:


> Sì decisamente insospettabile, e decisamente appassionato di arti marziali, ma non nel modo in cui ci ha fatto credere


Ti diro' di piu', Chen era un uomo che aveva passato la 50ina


----------



## Minerva (25 Luglio 2010)

Admin ha detto:


> Sì decisamente insospettabile, e decisamente appassionato di arti marziali, ma non nel modo in cui ci ha fatto credere


sono arrivata alla fine di un giallo che seguivo da tempo; chiudo il libro :blank:


----------



## Old Aleluja (25 Luglio 2010)

Admin ha detto:


> Gente che è abituata a parlare e comunicare più degli altri, conosce già le tecniche di persuazione, di attirare il pubblico, le attenzioni, ed è meno facile creare in queste persone l'effetto "simpatia" e "accettazione incondizionata" di qualunque cazzata.
> 
> La persuazione scritta è estremamente banale ed è molto difficile di sembrare interessante. Chensamurai ha fatto dunque leva sul "aver sentito dire" e ha fatto moltissime citazioni ad autori riconosciuti, per ricondurre i lettori a credere che lui sia abbastanza autorevole per dire certe cose e far credere che siano vere. Non ho ancora trattato l'ultima tecnica di manipolazione, che è stata usata pesantemente da Chensamurai. Un po' di pazienza prego


 mi spiace....non sono particolarmente abituato a comunicare e ad essere comunicativo, attirare l'attenzione e non conosco nessuna tecnica....e ti garantisco che non sono particolarmente bravo a giudicare le persone e sono abbastanza "boccalone" rispetto a quello che mi si dice. per me è "*INCONCEPIBILE*" che qualcuno sia caduto nella rete di un personaggio come chen. proprio non mi capacito....


----------



## Old Aleluja (25 Luglio 2010)

Admin ha detto:


> Mi prendo il tempo e spiego una tecnologia sviluppata negli ultimi 80 anni in dettaglio. Ti do in mano un mezzo che ti consente di scoprire quando qualcuno ti manipola e ti fa fare pensare cose che non ti sono mai saltato in mente prima.
> 
> Ti aiuto a difenterti, ma non ti difendo.
> 
> Sì, questa gente è ancora qui, ci segue. Ma d'ora in poi, le storie inventate saranno molto meno facili da costruire :mrgreen:


non ne ho bisogno...perchè se si relaziona in maniera "corretta" è possibile che l'utente creatore di chen mi parli tranquillamente e io ci parli e ci scherzi pure. una volta che si mette in atto la "personalità" secondaria scatta in automatico la repulsione e non ho bisogno che mi si consenta nessuna scoperta di manipolazione perchè è una tecnica (se tecnica è e viene messa in atto) che è così palesemente stupida e fastidiosa che non c'è bisogno di riconoscere nulla per rigettare l'utente in questione e il suo comportamento (che fra l'altro trovo ridicolo).
il fatto poi che non mi difendi ma che anzi ti dia fastidio che quando il mio, di fastidio, lo paleso in maniera chiara, a tratti verbalmente violenta o volgare la dice lunga...
e comunque sto cominciando anche a pensare che potresti essere tranquillamente tu il creatore di chen e che a distanza di tempo stai facendo outing:up:


----------



## Fabry (25 Luglio 2010)

Admin ha detto:


> Sì decisamente insospettabile, e decisamente appassionato di arti marziali, ma non nel modo in cui ci ha fatto credere



Appassionato si ma non esperto, un suo giudizio su un vero maestro di arti marziali mi rese molto chiaro che non era poi cosi "ferrato" sulla materia.


----------



## Old Aleluja (25 Luglio 2010)

comunque Admin mi chiedo perchè adesso tirare fuori questo ragionamento per "darci" gli strumenti per riconoscere...questo si che mi piacerebbe sapere


----------



## contepinceton (25 Luglio 2010)

Eteocle2 ha detto:


> mi spiace....non sono particolarmente abituato a comunicare e ad essere comunicativo, attirare l'attenzione e non conosco nessuna tecnica....e ti garantisco che non sono particolarmente bravo a giudicare le persone e sono abbastanza "boccalone" rispetto a quello che mi si dice. per me è "*INCONCEPIBILE*" che qualcuno sia caduto nella rete di un personaggio come chen. proprio non mi capacito....


Tutto si spiega eh?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (25 Luglio 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> sono arrivata alla fine di un giallo che seguivo da tempo; chiudo il libro :blank:


 E cosa hai capito?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (25 Luglio 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Tutto si spiega eh?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


 Sei patetico.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (25 Luglio 2010)

Eteocle2 ha detto:


> mi spiace....non sono particolarmente abituato a comunicare e ad essere comunicativo, attirare l'attenzione e non conosco nessuna tecnica....e ti garantisco che non sono particolarmente bravo a giudicare le persone e sono abbastanza "boccalone" rispetto a quello che mi si dice. per me è "*INCONCEPIBILE*" che qualcuno sia caduto nella rete di un personaggio come chen. proprio non mi capacito....


Invece mi sembra che sei molto comunicativo, in modo inusuale. Poi, la simpatia non può essere acquistata - c'è o non c'è. Chen ti era antipatico, per cui poteva fare quel che voleva, non eri attratto da nessuna delle sue caratteristiche, vere o inventate 




Eteocle2 ha detto:


> non ne ho bisogno...perchè se si relaziona in maniera "corretta" è possibile che l'utente creatore di chen mi parli tranquillamente e io ci parli e ci scherzi pure. una volta che si mette in atto la "personalità" secondaria scatta in automatico la repulsione e non ho bisogno che mi si consenta nessuna scoperta di manipolazione perchè è una tecnica (se tecnica è e viene messa in atto) che è così palesemente stupida e fastidiosa che non c'è bisogno di riconoscere nulla per rigettare l'utente in questione e il suo comportamento (che fra l'altro trovo ridicolo).
> il fatto poi che non mi difendi ma che anzi ti dia fastidio che quando il mio, di fastidio, lo paleso in maniera chiara, a tratti verbalmente violenta o volgare la dice lunga...
> e comunque sto cominciando anche a pensare che potresti essere tranquillamente tu il creatore di chen e che a distanza di tempo stai facendo outing:up:


Bene, parte importante e indispensabile è l'intuito. Una persona che ha scatti schizofrenici come il personaggio Chensamurai, è un partner di comunicazione veramente difficile. Chensamurai è stato interpretato da più persone diametralmente opposti nel modo di pensare e percepire la realtà. Soltanto negli ultimi tempi (Stanza 101) ha esercitato "da solo".

E comunque non hai tutti i torti. Con quello che so ora, potrei crearmi un personaggio a tavolino con delle caratteristiche, che sarei in grado di mantenere e migliorare nel tempo, proprio come è stato creato Chensamurai. Solo che non ho né l'interesse né il tempo di perdermi nei meandri di un labirinto, che alla fine sarebbe fatale a me stesso.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (25 Luglio 2010)

Admin ha detto:


> Invece mi sembra che sei molto comunicativo, in modo inusuale. Poi, la simpatia non può essere acquistata - c'è o non c'è. Chen ti era antipatico, per cui poteva fare quel che voleva, non eri attratto a nessuna delle sue caratteristiche, vere o inventate
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A me è sembrato falso dal primo post e ne sono stata certa dal terzo.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (25 Luglio 2010)

Eteocle2 ha detto:


> comunque Admin mi chiedo perchè adesso tirare fuori questo ragionamento per "darci" gli strumenti per riconoscere...questo si che mi piacerebbe sapere


Qualche settimana fa ho casualmente scoperto una cosa che ha dato "nome e cognome" a un sospetto. Da lì è nato l'interesse e in ogni ora libera continuo a studiare la materia, che ritengo indispensabile per rafforzare le proprie difese contro gli attacchi sottili a cui siamo sottoposti tutti i giorni.

Pubblico parte dei miei studi, perché sono convinto che possa terminare la caccia alla strega di tutti i forum. La _strega _è il personaggio che introduce discussioni insoliti nel contesto altrimenti tranquillo. Il grande pubblico del forum, altrimenti tranquillo, cerca in ciascun nuovo arrivato l'elemento che lo distingue da "uno come noi" a "uno *non *come noi".

Con i mezzi a disposizione è facile riconoscere chi gioca con noi e chi non lo fa, a parte dell'intuito, che potrebbe essere anche sbagliato. La sistematica manipolazione delle discussioni può essere scoperta facilmente, se si sa come viene fatto.

Non è comunque una protezione contro i maestri della tecnica, ma rende la sua opera molto più difficile.


----------



## Old Aleluja (25 Luglio 2010)

Admin ha detto:


> Qualche settimana fa ho casualmente scoperto una cosa che ha dato "nome e cognome" a un sospetto. Da lì è nato l'interesse e in ogni ora libera continuo a studiare la materia, che ritengo indispensabile per rafforzare le proprie difese contro gli attacchi sottili a cui siamo sottoposti tutti i giorni.
> 
> Pubblico parte dei miei studi, perché sono convinto che possa terminare la caccia alla strega di tutti i forum. La _strega _è il personaggio che introduce discussioni insoliti nel contesto altrimenti tranquillo. Il grande pubblico del forum, altrimenti tranquillo, cerca in ciascun nuovo arrivato l'elemento che lo distingue da "uno come noi" a "uno *non *come noi".
> 
> ...


direi  molto sinceramente e come umano sia che non mi dispiacerebbe sapere chi vi era dietro chensamurai...
detto questo non è che NON ci dormo la notte...avrei potuto benissimo continuare a rapportarmi in maniera ironica senza cedere alle sue continue lusinghe (perchè è evidente che con me non attaccano, lo ha capito e infatti con me non ci ha mai nemmeno provato) e forse rispondere in maniera tranquilla e "seria" a qualche suo post se non avesse decisamente messo in atto la tecnica di offendere molto pesantemente gli utenti SENZA NESSUN MOTIVO APPARENTE O MEGLIO TIRARE FUORI UNA 44 MAGNUM E PUNTARLA VERSO QUALCUNO CHE SEMPLICEMENTE LO URTA CAMMINANDO PER STRADA... non so se mi sono spiegato abbastanza chiaramente...


----------



## Old Aleluja (25 Luglio 2010)

Admin ha detto:


> Invece mi sembra che sei molto comunicativo, in modo inusuale. Poi, la simpatia non può essere acquistata - c'è o non c'è. Chen ti era antipatico, per cui poteva fare quel che voleva, non eri attratto a nessuna delle sue caratteristiche, vere o inventate
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 stai usando la "tecnica" con me ma non attacca:carneval:
io comunico ma non sono comunicativo, non sono un leader ma so riconoscerne uno.
ho scritto che all'inizio mi ha dato fastidio, non che mi fosse subito antipatico. è diverso.
ti faccio un esempio. con persa subito ho battibeccato, mi dava fastidio e poi mi era diventata a tratti antipatica...senza dilungarmi sul perchè (non che io non lo voglia o possa dire per chissà quale motivo ma non ha alcuna rilevanza ai fini della discussione e  non ho voglia di scrivere un post lunghissimo) adesso se capita usciamo anche insieme...traine tu le debite conclusioni.


----------



## Old Aleluja (25 Luglio 2010)

Eteocle2 ha detto:


> stai usando la "tecnica" con me ma non attacca:carneval:
> io comunico ma non sono comunicativo, non sono un leader ma so riconoscerne uno.
> ho scritto che all'inizio mi ha dato fastidio, non che mi fosse subito antipatico. è diverso.
> ti faccio un esempio. con persa subito ho battibeccato, mi dava fastidio e poi mi era diventata a tratti antipatica...senza dilungarmi sul perchè (non che io non lo voglia o possa dire per chissà quale motivo ma non ha alcuna rilevanza ai fini della discussione e non ho voglia di scrivere un post lunghissimo) adesso se capita usciamo anche insieme...traine tu le debite conclusioni.


a questo post è stato data una segnalazione di disapprovazione con la seguente motivazione:
Letteralmente senza... 25/07/2010 15:14 ma che bravi -che coppia- la vecchia e la checca

meditate gente meditate...altro che tecniche di manipolazione:carneval:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (25 Luglio 2010)

Ho aggiunto la terza tecnica e ora vado a fare due passi per riflettere cosa usare come esempio.

A differenza delle altre due tecniche, c'è solo l'imbarazzo della scelta, ma vorrei prendere qualcosa che rimane impresso come linea guida.

Buona domenica a tutti


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (25 Luglio 2010)

Eteocle2 ha detto:


> a questo post è stato data una segnalazione di disapprovazione con la seguente motivazione:
> Letteralmente senza... 25/07/2010 15:14 ma che bravi -che coppia- la vecchia e la checca
> 
> meditate gente meditate...altro che tecniche di manipolazione:carneval:


 :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Old Aleluja (25 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


 vecchia non ridere così tanto che hai lasciato l'algasiv nella mia macchina e ti potrebbe cadere la dentiera:carneval:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (25 Luglio 2010)

Eteocle2 ha detto:


> vecchia non ridere così tanto che hai lasciato l'algasiv nella mia macchina e ti potrebbe cadere la dentiera:carneval:


Vedo che hai appreso le tecniche di persuazione e ti eserciti con l'induzione di fatti e valori di pura fantasia :rotfl:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (25 Luglio 2010)

Eteocle2 ha detto:


> vecchia non ridere così tanto che hai lasciato l'algasiv nella mia macchina e ti potrebbe cadere la dentiera:carneval:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Old Aleluja (25 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


comunque vedi di ridarmi il mio bustier leopardato che ti ho prestato!:mrgreen:


----------



## Old Aleluja (25 Luglio 2010)

Admin ha detto:


> Vedo che hai appreso le tecniche di persuazione e ti eserciti con l'induzione di fatti e valori di pura fantasia :rotfl:


 adesso la vecchia e cara ironia si definisce tecnica? su Admin...non offendere la mia intelligenza...per quanto io ne abbia poca....


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (25 Luglio 2010)

Eteocle2 ha detto:


> comunque vedi di ridarmi il mio bustier leopardato che ti ho prestato!:mrgreen:


 ...non te lo ridò tanto è la mia misura! :mexican:


----------



## Old Aleluja (25 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> ...non te lo ridò tanto è la mia misura! :mexican:


ma è volgare!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (25 Luglio 2010)

Eteocle2 ha detto:


> ma è volgare!


 Volgare è chi il volgare fa... :mrgreen:


----------



## Old Aleluja (25 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Volgare è chi il volgare fa... :mrgreen:


 :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Fedifrago (25 Luglio 2010)

Admin ha detto:


> Bene, parte importante e indispensabile è l'intuito. Una persona che ha scatti schizofrenici come il personaggio Chensamurai, è un partner di comunicazione veramente difficile. Chensamurai è stato interpretato da più persone diametralmente opposti nel modo di pensare e percepire la realtà. *Soltanto negli ultimi tempi (Stanza 101) ha esercitato "da solo".*
> 
> .....


Infatti solo isolandolo (grazie alla genialata di La Lupa e qualche altra/o - chi avesse sue notizie è pregato di passarle grazie-) e permettendogli solo di vedersela con qualche sprovveduto è stato fatto implodere...:up:

Non occorreva però conoscere 'ste grandi tecniche per capire che fosse da isolare, bastava intervenire prima, a monte...ma del senno di poi...ed avercelo 'sto senno! :carneval:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (25 Luglio 2010)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Infatti solo isolandolo (grazie alla genialata di La Lupa e qualche altra/o - chi avesse sue notizie è pregato di passarle grazie-) e permettendogli solo di vedersela con qualche sprovveduto è stato fatto implodere...:up:
> 
> Non occorreva però conoscere 'ste grandi tecniche per capire che fosse da isolare, bastava intervenire prima, a monte...ma del senno di poi...ed avercelo 'sto senno! :carneval:


 Io ce lo avrebbe avuto se sarei stata ascoltata...:mrgreen:


----------



## Lettrice (25 Luglio 2010)

Pero' ragazzi, scusate, ma che cazzo ve ne cala?

Gli state dando troppa importanza IMHO


----------



## Old Aleluja (25 Luglio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Pero' ragazzi, scusate, ma che cazzo ve ne cala?
> 
> Gli state dando troppa importanza IMHO


ma a chi?


----------



## Lettrice (25 Luglio 2010)

Eteocle2 ha detto:


> ma a chi?


In generale... e' rivolto a tutti  in generale.

Dai se famo 'na birretta:carneval:


----------



## Old Aleluja (25 Luglio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> In generale... e' rivolto a tutti in generale.
> 
> Dai se famo 'na birretta:carneval:


 intendevo a chi diamo troppa importanza, non a chi era rivolto il tuo post...comunque una birretta non si rifiuta mai...con un po' di gin...grazie...due stuzzichini è la morte sua...:carneval:


----------



## Lettrice (25 Luglio 2010)

Eteocle2 ha detto:


> intendevo a chi diamo troppa importanza, non a chi era rivolto il tuo post...comunque una birretta non si rifiuta mai...con un po' di gin...grazie...due stuzzichini è la morte sua...:carneval:


Ma in generale Ale, non solo a te verso qualcuno, ma anche viceversa... la cosa non e' univoca.
Anche a me il Conte  (& Co.) le fa girare a ventola spesso (bonariamente anche perche' me ne cala poco) ma a me la sua opinione piace perche' mi rafforza nella mia. Gli insulti non mi piacciono mai, per intenderci.

Che stuzzichini vuoi? Dai che oggi son libera...:carneval::rotfl:


----------



## Old Aleluja (25 Luglio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma in generale Ale, non solo a te verso qualcuno, ma anche viceversa... la cosa non e' univoca.
> Anche a me il Conte (& Co.) le fa girare a ventola spesso (bonariamente anche perche' me ne cala poco) ma a me la sua opinione piace perche' mi rafforza nella mia. Gli insulti non mi piacciono mai, per intenderci.
> 
> Che stuzzichini vuoi? Dai che oggi son libera...:carneval::rotfl:


 abbiamo differenti vedute...comunque due olivette e chips speziati vanno bene...


----------



## Quibbelqurz (25 Luglio 2010)

Eteocle2 ha detto:


> abbiamo differenti vedute...comunque due olivette e chips speziati vanno bene...


Attenti alla stricnina nella firma di Lettri


----------



## Lettrice (25 Luglio 2010)

Eteocle2 ha detto:


> abbiamo differenti vedute...comunque due olivette e chips speziati vanno bene...


Lo so... ma che ci costa?

Strychnine is good:carneval:


----------



## Lettrice (25 Luglio 2010)

Admin ha detto:


> Attenti alla stricnina nella firma di Lettri


:rotfl:

Ma ero OT?


----------



## Quibbelqurz (25 Luglio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> :rotfl:
> 
> Ma ero OT?


OT come la tua firma: _But I like the taste of  straight strychnine_ :rotfl:


----------



## Lettrice (25 Luglio 2010)

Admin ha detto:


> OT come la tua firma: _But I like the taste of  straight strychnine_ :rotfl:


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f7Nffq0bOgE

A chi non piace il garage rock anni 60 peste lo colga!:carneval:


----------



## aristocat (25 Luglio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Pero' ragazzi, scusate, ma che cazzo ve ne cala?
> 
> Gli state dando troppa importanza IMHO


Standing ovation! :up:


----------



## Abigail (25 Luglio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Pero' ragazzi, scusate, ma che cazzo ve ne cala?
> 
> Gli state dando troppa importanza IMHO


:umile::umile:quoto quoto quoto e mi genufletto:up:


----------



## aristocat (25 Luglio 2010)

Apperò quando si dice la telepatia


----------



## Lettrice (25 Luglio 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> :umile::umile:quoto quoto quoto e mi genufletto:up:


Mi raccoglieresti l'accendino?:carneval:


----------



## Abigail (25 Luglio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Mi raccoglieresti l'accendino?:carneval:


è scarico:carneval:


----------



## Lettrice (25 Luglio 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> è scarico:carneval:


No. Mi devo accendere la siga:rotfl:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (25 Luglio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> No. Mi devo accendere la siga:rotfl:


dove?


----------



## Abigail (25 Luglio 2010)

aristocat ha detto:


> Apperò quando si dice la telepatia


 è che sono appena arrivata:carneval:


----------



## Lettrice (25 Luglio 2010)

Admin ha detto:


> dove?


Ad Amsterdam:carneval:

Gente che bella A'dam! Oggi mi son fatta un giro in bici totalmente inutile (nel senso che non dovevo andare da nessuna parte)... sotto certi raggi del sole... con certa musica nelle orecchie... raggiunge liveli di bellezza assoluata!:carneval:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (25 Luglio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ad Amsterdam:carneval:
> 
> Gente che bella A'dam! Oggi mi son fatta un giro in bici totalmente inutile (nel senso che non dovevo andare da nessuna parte)... sotto certi raggi del sole... con certa musica nelle orecchie... raggiunge liveli di bellezza assoluata!:carneval:


e ti e caduto l'accendino


----------



## aristocat (25 Luglio 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> è che sono appena arrivata:carneval:


Come me, del resto :carneval:


----------



## Lettrice (25 Luglio 2010)

Admin ha detto:


> e ti e caduto l'accendino



C'e sempre qualcosa che va male


----------



## Quibbelqurz (25 Luglio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> C'e sempre qualcosa che va male


In questo istante entra Abigail in scena e si genuflette :mrgreen:


----------



## Lettrice (25 Luglio 2010)

Admin ha detto:


> In questo istante entra Abigail in scena e si genuflette :mrgreen:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Che caprone di un tedesco che sei! (detto bonariamente).

Posso aprire un thread sulla perfezione? Dai si... :carneval:


----------



## Abigail (25 Luglio 2010)

Admin ha detto:


> In questo istante entra Abigail in scena e si genuflette :mrgreen:


perchè? non l'ho capita:singleeye::singleeye:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (25 Luglio 2010)

Admin ha detto:


> In questo istante entra Abigail in scena e si genuflette :mrgreen:


 Ma non avevi studiato questo sistema di automoderazione perché non avevi tempo di seguire il forum?
Sempre qui stai!


----------



## Quibbelqurz (25 Luglio 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> perchè? non l'ho capita:singleeye::singleeye:


cerco di costruire una storia finta degna di critica :rotfl:


----------



## Abigail (25 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma non avevi studiato questo sistema di automoderazione perché non avevi tempo di seguire il forum?
> Sempre qui stai!


:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen: ciao iena


----------



## Abigail (25 Luglio 2010)

Admin ha detto:


> cerco di costruire una storia finta degna di critica :rotfl:


ho capito ancora meno ma va tutto bene, prendi queste goccette:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (25 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma non avevi studiato questo sistema di automoderazione perché non avevi tempo di seguire il forum?
> Sempre qui stai!


Le "ferie" sono finite da domani mattina. Ma ora mi sto godendo un momento di euforia. Prima, quando ero in giro per il paese, mi sono fatto quasi sotto dalle risate mentre stavo per cercare un esempio pratico per la tecnica dello "stacking" e ho raccolto molti sguardi estraniati e divertiti dai passanti. Questi poi mi hanno accelerato in questo senso e ora sono iper-non-so-cosa, quella cosa che hanno a volte i bambini. Basta dire una parola qualunque e si scoppia a ridere. :mrgreen:


----------



## Abigail (25 Luglio 2010)

Admin ha detto:


> Le "ferie" sono finite da domani mattina. Ma ora mi sto godendo un momento di euforia. Prima, quando ero in giro per il paese, mi sono fatto quasi sotto dalle risate mentre stavo per cercare un esempio pratico per la tecnica dello "stacking" e ho raccolto molti sguardi estraniati e divertiti dai passanti. Questi poi mi hanno accelerato in questo senso e ora sono iper-non-so-cosa, quella cosa che hanno a volte i bambini. *Basta dire una parola qualunque e si scoppia a ridere. *:mrgreen:


da noi si chiama la stupidera.
Io ne soffro molto:carneval:


----------



## Minerva (26 Luglio 2010)

Admin ha detto:


> miao


ma che caspita di admin ci è capitato?:sorpreso:
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (26 Luglio 2010)

Ho aggiunto l'ultimo esempio con relativa spiegazione.

http://www.tradimento.net/forum/group.php?do=discuss&group=&discussionid=14

Ho anche abilitato la discussione (spero che funzioni). In seguito aggungerò altri esempi di tutti i tipi di manipolazione.

Un tipico esempio - e molto spassoso - è quello che ci ha pubblicato Mari' qui:

http://www.tradimento.net/forum/showthread.php?t=1202

Nell'articolo viene anche dimostrato come disarmare una manipolazione e rendere gli autori molto "spiazzati", pronti alla fuga.


----------



## Old Aleluja (26 Luglio 2010)

Admin ha detto:


> Ho aggiunto l'ultimo esempio con relativa spiegazione.
> 
> http://www.tradimento.net/forum/group.php?do=discuss&group=&discussionid=14
> 
> ...


 francamente sfido chiunque ad usare con me un minimo di 'ste (scusami se le definisco così) puttanate...


----------



## Quibbelqurz (26 Luglio 2010)

Eteocle2 ha detto:


> francamente sfido chiunque ad usare con me un minimo di 'ste (scusami se le definisco così) puttanate...


Può darsi le usi però tu 

Infatti questi meccanismi non sono stati inventati, ma scoperti. Ognuno di noi li utilizza più o meno frequentemente in modo assolutamente naturale.

La differenza però sta nell'applicazione mirata. Quando si corrompe qualcuno (si fa più volte di quanto si pensa), si applica almeno una di queste strategie linguistiche, anche con l'ausilio del linguaggio del corpo.


----------



## Amoremio (26 Luglio 2010)

Admin ha detto:


> Può darsi le usi però tu
> 
> Infatti questi meccanismi non sono stati inventati, ma scoperti. Ognuno di noi li utilizza più o meno frequentemente in modo assolutamente naturale.
> 
> La differenza però sta nell'applicazione mirata. Quando si corrompe qualcuno (si fa più volte di quanto si pensa), si applica almeno una di queste strategie linguistiche, anche con l'ausilio del linguaggio del corpo.


di eteocle non so
non mi dà quell'impressione e comunque non ne sono accorta
magari è bravissimo lui
o particolarmente svanita io 

ma qualcuno che le utilizza per nonmifregailmotivo ma certo in maniera mirata qui dentro c'è tuttora

e sia chiaro che fregaunbip che sia chen, cat, frabipdavelletri o nessuno di questi


----------



## Grande82 (26 Luglio 2010)

mi pare che il rimedio sia di leggere con maggiore attenzione per poi ignorare il soggetto, o sbaglio? 
non dare seguito nè spazio alle sue tattiche, aiuta a non soccombere nè farsi trascinare. 
E se il soggetto ci pare 'interessante' perchè fa citazioni o continua con vari 'comprendi? capisci? sai?' che hanno lo scopo di catturare l'attenzione senza far davvero arrivare al nocciolo del testo, mi pare evidente che non ci sia dialogo possibilem, capite?


----------



## Amoremio (26 Luglio 2010)

Grande82 ha detto:


> mi pare che il rimedio sia di leggere con maggiore attenzione per poi ignorare il soggetto, o sbaglio?
> non dare seguito nè spazio alle sue tattiche, aiuta a non soccombere nè farsi trascinare.
> E se il soggetto ci pare 'interessante' perchè fa citazioni o continua con vari 'comprendi? capisci? sai?' che hanno lo scopo di catturare l'attenzione senza far davvero arrivare al nocciolo del testo, mi pare evidente che non ci sia dialogo possibilem, capite?


sai che non concordo?

prima lo pensavo sufficiente
ora non più

poi, l'esempio di marì con la bacchetta magica dimostrerebbe l'utilità di palesare le proprie perplessità


----------



## Quibbelqurz (26 Luglio 2010)

Grande82 ha detto:


> mi pare che il rimedio sia di leggere con maggiore attenzione per poi ignorare il soggetto, o sbaglio?
> non dare seguito nè spazio alle sue tattiche, aiuta a non soccombere nè farsi trascinare.
> E se il soggetto ci pare 'interessante' perchè fa citazioni o continua con vari 'comprendi? capisci? sai?' che hanno lo scopo di catturare l'attenzione senza far davvero arrivare al nocciolo del testo, mi pare evidente che non ci sia dialogo possibilem, capite?


Hai colto l'essenza della tattica. Le discussioni manipolate cercano il consenso in modo quasi disperato, perché è l'unica possibilità di mandare avanti la strategia, e analizzare, ridicolizzare o aggredire sono le difese.

Nei forum è sufficiente di ottenere il consenso di una sola persona per scatenare tutti gli altri, spesso in modo ossessivo: "tutti contro uno", dimenticandosi dell'autore, che da parte sua non fa niente.

Più che siamo distratti, più ha successo, perché non possiamo individuare la strategia, né catturare i comandi rivolti a noi, che però ci fanno fare delle cose contrarie a quello che realmente vogliamo.

In seguito ai miei studi, mi sono riletto alcune discussioni con l'unico intento di seguire e annotare le mie sensazioni. Prima di passare al prossimo messaggio, ho preso nota di cosa vorrei fare, e cosa ho fatto. Alla fine mi sono ascoltato e ho trovato che mi sono comportato spesso in modo molto incoerente. In questi casi poi ho analizzato il discorso come avrei dovuto fare fin dall'inizio e ho scoperto l'inganno.


----------



## Old Aleluja (26 Luglio 2010)

Admin ha detto:


> Può darsi le usi però tu
> 
> Infatti questi meccanismi non sono stati inventati, ma scoperti. Ognuno di noi li utilizza più o meno frequentemente in modo assolutamente naturale.
> 
> La differenza però sta nell'applicazione mirata. Quando si corrompe qualcuno (si fa più volte di quanto si pensa), si applica almeno una di queste strategie linguistiche, anche con l'ausilio del linguaggio del corpo.


 però ce ne passa a "essere" in questoi modo e cercare di infinocchiare il prossimo mettendole fantomaticamente in pratica scientemente...o no?


----------



## Old Aleluja (26 Luglio 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> di eteocle non so
> non mi dà quell'impressione e comunque non ne sono accorta
> magari è bravissimo lui
> o particolarmente svanita io
> ...


 ti ho sfilato i pedalini dalle gambe mentre parlavo e non te ne sei manco accorta:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Amoremio (26 Luglio 2010)

Eteocle2 ha detto:


> ti ho sfilato i pedalini dalle gambe mentre parlavo e non te ne sei manco accorta:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


 
quando parlavi ho capito cosa intendevi fare e mi sono spostata: ho rimesso le gambe dov'erano all'inizio solo quando ho intuito che ti ritenessi soddisfatto
ma non mi era chiaro cosa pensavi di aver fatto

PS

oggi non porto nè pedalini nè calze

spiace dirlo: credo che tu abbia sfilato quelli del conte


----------



## Old Aleluja (26 Luglio 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> quando parlavi ho capito cosa intendevi fare e mi sono spostata: ho rimesso le gambe dov'erano all'inizio solo quando ho intuito che ti ritenessi soddisfatto
> ma non mi era chiaro cosa pensavi di aver fatto
> 
> PS
> ...


 purtroppo ogni tecnica è fallibile..mi sono eccitato alle gambe del conte?
che problema c'è sono una checca che va in giro con una vecchia che mi frega i bustier, che vuoi che sia...:carneval:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Luglio 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> quando parlavi ho capito cosa intendevi fare e mi sono spostata: ho rimesso le gambe dov'erano all'inizio solo quando ho intuito che ti ritenessi soddisfatto
> ma non mi era chiaro cosa pensavi di aver fatto
> 
> PS
> ...


 Oh santo cielo!!


----------



## contepinceton (26 Luglio 2010)

Grande82 ha detto:


> mi pare che il rimedio sia di leggere con maggiore attenzione per poi ignorare il soggetto, o sbaglio?
> non dare seguito nè spazio alle sue tattiche, aiuta a non soccombere nè farsi trascinare.
> E se il soggetto ci pare 'interessante' perchè fa citazioni o continua con vari 'comprendi? capisci? sai?' che hanno lo scopo di catturare l'attenzione senza far davvero arrivare al nocciolo del testo, mi pare evidente che non ci sia dialogo possibilem, capite?


Dici a me? :carneval::carneval::carneval:
E ti giuro sul mio....che di tutte ste robe qua che ha postato Giovanni non capisco na mazza.
Senti qua cocca, se una mi dice: Sei bellissimo, io mi godo la sensazione, mica vado a dirmi...eh ma qua, ma là me lo dice per fregarmi, per sedurmi ecc..ecc...
Ma ammetto sono egocentrico:carneval::carneval::carneval:
E sotto sotto, perfino ti piaccio!:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Old Aleluja (26 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Oh santo cielo!!


che falsa...mi hai appena mandato un pm in cui dicevi che ti saresti volentieri eccitata a sfilare i pedalini al conte....non ci si può nemmeno fidare delle vecchie adesso....


----------



## Amoremio (26 Luglio 2010)

Eteocle2 ha detto:


> che falsa...mi hai appena mandato un pm in cui dicevi che ti saresti volentieri eccitata a sfilare i pedalini al conte....non ci si può nemmeno fidare delle vecchie adesso....


ci sono perversioni talmente abiette che un po' di falsità è giustificata e auspicabile
:sonno:


----------



## Old Aleluja (26 Luglio 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> ci sono perversioni talmente abiette che un po' di falsità è giustificata e auspicabile
> :sonno:


 amoremio ma oggi c'hai sempre ragione....


----------



## Quibbelqurz (26 Luglio 2010)

Eteocle2 ha detto:


> però *ce ne passa a "essere" *in questoi modo e cercare di infinocchiare il prossimo mettendole fantomaticamente in pratica scientemente...o no?


Sì moltissimo. La differenza è lampante. I piccoli esempi che ho dato sono più o meno praticabili da chiunque senza alcun esercizio.

Il problema nei nostri confronti comincia dal momento che si vuole un'informazione reale, come ad esempio un elenco delle persone che conosciamo, ottenere informazioni dettagliate su determinati lavori ecc. Cose che possono indicare a terzi come agire in futuro e *come spillarci dei soldi*. Perché i soldi sono alla fine sempre il movente.


----------



## Old Aleluja (26 Luglio 2010)

Admin ha detto:


> Sì moltissimo. La differenza è lampante. I piccoli esempi che ho dato sono più o meno praticabili da chiunque senza alcun esercizio.
> 
> Il problema nei nostri confronti comincia dal momento che si vuole un'informazione reale, come ad esempio un elenco delle persone che conosciamo, ottenere informazioni dettagliate su determinati lavori ecc. Cose che possono indicare a terzi come agire in futuro e *come spillarci dei soldi*. Perché i soldi sono alla fine sempre il movente.


 ecco e quando è lampante scatta in automatico (a me) il fastidio, l'antipatia e l'istinto omicida...è una colpa?


----------



## Quibbelqurz (26 Luglio 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Dici a me? :carneval::carneval::carneval:
> E ti giuro sul mio....che di tutte ste robe qua che ha postato Giovanni non capisco na mazza.
> Senti qua cocca, se una mi dice: Sei bellissimo, io mi godo la sensazione, mica vado a dirmi...eh ma qua, ma là me lo dice per fregarmi, per sedurmi ecc..ecc...
> Ma ammetto sono egocentrico:carneval::carneval::carneval:
> E sotto sotto, perfino ti piaccio!:carneval::carneval::carneval:


Vedi Conte, hai usato lo "stacking":rotfl:


----------



## Old Aleluja (26 Luglio 2010)

Admin ha detto:


> Vedi Conte, hai usato lo "stacking":rotfl:


ma no!
anche io userei lo stacking...stackerei la testa dal collo...:carneval:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (26 Luglio 2010)

Eteocle2 ha detto:


> ecco e quando è lampante scatta in automatico (a me) il fastidio, l'antipatia e l'istinto omicida...*è una colpa*?


No, un pregio. Ma se è automatico, sei comunque facile bersaglio per le manipolazioni, perché qualcuno potrebbe fare una lampante differenza per manovrare i tuoi sentimenti in una direzione che gli è comodo.

Se nasce il sentimento avverso in rispetto alla manipolazione lampante, la manipolazione lampante potrebbe essere soltanto una strategia piccola all'interno di una molto più grande. Più che scopri di aver trovato il trucco e più che ti ribelli, più potresti fare il loro gioco: essere il catalizzatore, il provocatore, che loro stessi non possono realizzare.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (26 Luglio 2010)

Eteocle2 ha detto:


> ma no!
> anche io userei lo stacking...stackerei la testa dal collo...:carneval:


Mi fai morire :rotfl:


----------



## Abigail (26 Luglio 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Dici a me? :carneval::carneval::carneval:
> E ti giuro sul mio....che di tutte ste robe qua che ha postato Giovanni non capisco na mazza.
> Senti qua cocca, se una mi dice: Sei bellissimo, io mi godo la sensazione, mica vado a dirmi...eh ma qua, ma là me lo dice per fregarmi, per sedurmi ecc..ecc...
> Ma ammetto sono egocentrico:carneval::carneval::carneval:
> E sotto sotto, perfino ti piaccio!:carneval::carneval::carneval:


Dategli un sedatavo, mettetelo a letto e fatemelo dormire che quella faccia non mi piace neanche un po'. Questo mi cova qualcosa:mexican:


----------



## Abigail (26 Luglio 2010)

Eteocle2 ha detto:


> ma no!
> anche io userei lo stacking...stackerei la testa dal collo...:carneval:


ti meriti un'approvazione   solo per sta cazzata:mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Old Aleluja (26 Luglio 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> ti meriti un'approvazione solo per sta cazzata:mrgreen::mrgreen:


 se vogliamo parlare di cazzate non dovrei mai essere/essere stato sospeso..


----------



## Micia (26 Luglio 2010)

che teatro...

unico.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Luglio 2010)

Eteocle2 ha detto:


> che falsa...mi hai appena mandato un pm in cui dicevi che ti saresti volentieri eccitata a sfilare i pedalini al conte....non ci si può nemmeno fidare delle vecchie adesso....


 Ho già dato con i pedalini... :unhappy::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Old Aleluja (26 Luglio 2010)

Admin ha detto:


> No, un pregio. Ma se è automatico, sei comunque facile bersaglio per le manipolazioni, perché qualcuno potrebbe fare una lampante differenza per manovrare i tuoi sentimenti in una direzione che gli è comodo.
> 
> Se nasce il sentimento avverso in rispetto alla manipolazione lampante, la manipolazione lampante potrebbe essere soltanto una strategia piccola all'interno di una molto più grande. Più che scopri di aver trovato il trucco e più che ti ribelli, più potresti fare il loro gioco: essere il catalizzatore, il provocatore, che loro stessi non possono realizzare.


su questo hai ragione..però la differenza è che il manipolatore presunto è perlomeno subordinato alle mie di scelte...è in secondo piano...questo perlomeno per me è una soddisfazione...lui/lei/loro si è dovuto adattare a me, non io che sono sottostato al suo gioco...quindi sono io che ho manipolato solo essendo me stesso...una sconfitta...


----------



## Micia (26 Luglio 2010)

Eteocle2 ha detto:


> se vogliamo parlare di cazzate non dovrei mai essere/essere stato sospeso..


tu sai comunicare invece, e non capisco come mai sei convinto del contrario.


----------



## Old Aleluja (26 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ho già dato con i pedalini... :unhappy::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


 :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Old Aleluja (26 Luglio 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> tu sai comunicare invece, e non capisco come mai sei convinto del contrario.


 no, io comunico...non so comunicare....è differente...


----------



## Old Aleluja (26 Luglio 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> che teatro...
> 
> unico.


 mica si sta a contare i chicchi di riso qui!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Luglio 2010)

Eteocle2 ha detto:


> mica si sta a contare i chicchi di riso qui!


 E nemmeno a pettinarsi... :mrgreen:


----------



## Old Aleluja (26 Luglio 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> Dategli un sedatavo, mettetelo a letto e fatemelo dormire che quella faccia non mi piace neanche un po'. Questo mi cova qualcosa:mexican:


 un sedatato no?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Old Aleluja (26 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> E nemmeno a pettinarsi... :mrgreen:


 cazzo ti devi pettinare che sei vecchia e non hai manco più capelli....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Micia (26 Luglio 2010)

Eteocle2 ha detto:


> no, io comunico...non so comunicare....è differente...


si, hai ragione.

contestualizziamo.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Luglio 2010)

Eteocle2 ha detto:


> cazzo ti devi pettinare che sei vecchia e non hai manco più capelli....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


 Infatti...


----------



## Old Aleluja (26 Luglio 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> si, hai ragione.
> 
> contestualizziamo.


 a quest'ora......nun gliela fo!


----------



## Old Aleluja (26 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Infatti...


 :up:


----------



## Mari' (26 Luglio 2010)

Admin ha detto:


> Ho aggiunto l'ultimo esempio con relativa spiegazione.
> 
> http://www.tradimento.net/forum/group.php?do=discuss&group=&discussionid=14
> 
> ...


Si, ma quello e' terra terra, una sorta come i predicatori in voga in America


----------



## Grande82 (27 Luglio 2010)

Eteocle2 ha detto:


> su questo hai ragione..però la differenza è che il manipolatore presunto è perlomeno subordinato alle mie di scelte...è in secondo piano...questo perlomeno per me è una soddisfazione...lui/lei/loro si è dovuto adattare a me, non io che sono sottostato al suo gioco...quindi sono io che ho manipolato solo essendo me stesso...una sconfitta...


 verissimo, ma è vero anche che alla lunga imparano a manipolare le tue emozioni e per quanto le subiscano e tu possa rispondere in un modo che li umilia, alla fine ottengono la distrazione dal forum, cosa che volevano.
Ovvero la tua soddisfazione diviene comunque danno per la struttura generale: tutti si catalizzano sulla tua emozione e nessuno capisce che c'è una manipolazione e comunque l'argomento diviene punto di interesse di tutto il forum, cocco :mexican: ...


----------



## Mari' (30 Luglio 2010)

Admin ha detto:


> Ho aggiunto l'ultimo esempio con relativa spiegazione.
> 
> http://www.tradimento.net/forum/group.php?do=discuss&group=&discussionid=14
> 
> ...



Giovanni come prosegue, ci sono novita'?


----------



## Quibbelqurz (7 Agosto 2010)

http://www.tradimento.net/forum/group.php?groupid=6

Ho aggiunto alcuni piccoli articoli


----------



## Mari' (8 Agosto 2010)

*Admin*

*Sulla servitù moderna* 

 La verità attraversa tre fasi: 
 prima la si ridicolizza; 
 poi ci si oppone violentemente; 
 infine, la si accetta come ovvia. 

 Schopenhauer Sulla servitù moderna è un libro e un film documentario di 52 minuti prodotti in modo del tutto indipendente; il libro (e il DVD che contiene) è distribuito gratuitamente in alcune piazze alternative in Francia e in America Latina. Il testo è stato scritto in Giamaica nellottobre 2007 e il documentario è stato ultimato in Colombia nel maggio 2009. Esiste in versione francese, inglese spagnola e italiana. Il film è stato elaborato a partire da immagini sottratte, principalmente da film di fiction e documentari. Lobiettivo centrale di questo film è quello di smascherare la condizione dello schiavo moderno nel quadro del sistema totalitario mercantile e di rendere visibili le forme di mistificazione che occultano questa condizione servile. È stato realizzato con lunico scopo di attaccare frontalmente lorganizzazione dominante del mondo. 

*I* 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G-3JPqxbDAw 

*II* 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PdUHsUrBkcg 

*III* 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OnXDAVTIjGM 

*IV* 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FNJ9VXhwydA 

*V* 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xv9y7-pz3zI 


http://www.delaservitudemoderne.org/ 


​


----------



## Quibbelqurz (9 Agosto 2010)

Penso che sia dipinto un presente un po' troppo nero. Mi ricorda molto il tempo di 30 anni fa, quando si era in guerra fredda con la III guerra mondiale alle porte (che poi non era soltanto una sensazione di alcuni, ma veramente in progetto).

Certamente, mi ha invitato a riflettere sulla condizione in cui vivo. Ma non concordo nella frase, recitata con insistenza: "Il potere non va sostenuto, ma distrutto." Anche perché il potere non può essere distrutto, altrimenti che potere sarebbe? 

Casomai direi, il potere deve essere trasformato. Ma in cosa? Chiunque impugna il potere, lo fa nella stessa maniera dei suoi precedessori. Lo fa per poter comandare. Per i suoi quindici minuti di gloria.

Il fine suona fatale, ma per me non presenta un problema. Può darsi che non potrò uscire dal ciclo che si è innescato. Può darsi che non voglio uscire. Può darsi, mi serve per comprendere. Soprattutto oggi, dove vedo le cose che ho vissuto per 50 anni, nella luce dell'esploratore.

Entrare, studiare, dissezionare il mondo delle manipolazioni, trovare corrispondenze ed errori, verità e falsità, è un ripassare del presente e passato, che rivela moltissimo. Ma credo anche che sia uno studio solitario.

Per quanto possa sembrare interessante, non è nell'interesse di molti di sapere in che modo sono manipolati. Infatti io non ero interessato per decine di anni. Peccato, oggi sarei un ottimo manipolatore :mrgreen:


----------



## Abigail (9 Agosto 2010)

Admin ha detto:


> Penso che sia dipinto un presente un po' troppo nero. Mi ricorda molto il tempo di 30 anni fa, quando si era in guerra fredda con la III guerra mondiale alle porte (che poi non era soltanto una sensazione di alcuni, ma veramente in progetto).
> 
> Certamente, mi ha invitato a riflettere sulla condizione in cui vivo. Ma non concordo nella frase, recitata con insistenza: "Il potere non va sostenuto, ma distrutto." Anche perché il potere non può essere distrutto, altrimenti che potere sarebbe?
> 
> ...


scendi da pero anche tu. Con un po' di tecnica e letture lo saremmo tutti


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (9 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> scendi da pero anche tu. Con un po' di tecnica e letture lo saremmo tutti


 Le questioni sono due: voler manipolare e a quale fine.


----------



## Abigail (9 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Le questioni sono due: voler manipolare e a quale fine.


scendi dal pero lo intendo come un credere troppo tenacemente a cose che, a parere mio, sono abbastanza lapalissiane.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (9 Agosto 2010)

Io non so scrivere molto bene, ma al contrario parlo, e applico le mie nuove conoscenze in questo campo.

La manipolazione dei discorsi, per quanto riguarda me, sono ad esclusivo scopo dimostrativo e ambientata nell'assurdità e nella comica.

La preparazione di un "caso" richiede molto giorni e per metterlo a segno devo provare molte cose nuove. Ad esempio mi viene particorlamente difficile di sbagliare parole volutamente, perché da straniero la mia mente è abituata a correggersi continuamente. Quindi non mi permette di cambiare facilmente il contesto.

Parte dello studio è di permettere lo sbaglio linguistico e rendere comunque il discorso fluido e naturale. Cioè devo sconvolgere quello che so e quello che faccio per uno scopo completamente al di fuori dagli schemi normali, e nel contempo raggiungere la meta.

Un progetto messo a segno crea nell'individuo la sensazione di aver scoperto qualcosa di veramente buffo. Vorrei comunque che la situazione sia veramente buffa, ma che si accorge del conflitto (non so come dire) a tempo ritardato, un po' come se fosse naturale fare una determinata cosa che nel contesto della nostra vita è estremamente comico.

Il mio divertimento sta nel trovare una situazione che comunque non presenti un problema per tutte le persone (scherzo senza vittime) e vederla svilupparsi fino al punto in cui viene scoperta.

Cioè, Persa, io voglio che la manipolazione venga scoperta e che scatena nella persona o nel gruppo di persone direttamente coinvolte altrettanto divertimento e l'effetto "aha".

Se volessi manipolare discorsi o comportamenti in un altro modo, potrei farlo, ma dovrei anche sempre guardare le mie spalle. Io non ho tempo per queste cose, tu?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (9 Agosto 2010)

Admin ha detto:


> Io non so scrivere molto bene, ma al contrario parlo, e applico le mie nuove conoscenze in questo campo.
> 
> La manipolazione dei discorsi, per quanto riguarda me, sono ad esclusivo scopo dimostrativo e ambientata nell'assurdità e nella comica.
> 
> ...


Chiedevo chi lo fa perché lo fa. 
Non mi riferivo a te che, se ne parli, evidentemente non hai scopo manipolatorio.
Io non so farlo.
Sono di un'ingenuità imbarazzante, altrimenti non sarei stata tradita, no?


----------



## Minerva (9 Agosto 2010)

da giovanissima , prima delle sfilate , vendevo libri porta a porta per la mondadori.
ho fatto qualche corso di vendita con le tecniche rudimentali  _...mai per caso ma per* il* *C*omodo *A*mbizione *S*oldi *O*rgoglio...e così via_
caspita se funzionavano!
mi è capitato di servirmene anche in seguito come sistemi di persuasione per vari contratti di lavoro e rapporti in cui dovevo portare a casa contratti in cui "vendevo " i miei servizi.
imparata la tecnica, non importa ciò che vendi


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (9 Agosto 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> da giovanissima , prima delle sfilate , vendevo libri porta a porta per la mondadori.
> ho fatto qualche corso di vendita con le tecniche rudimentali _...mai per caso ma per* il* *C*omodo *A*mbizione *S*oldi *O*rgoglio...e così via_
> caspita se funzionavano!
> mi è capitato di servirmene anche in seguito come sistemi di persuasione per vari contratti di lavoro e rapporti in cui dovevo portare a casa contratti in cui "vendevo " i miei servizi.
> imparata la tecnica, non importa ciò che vendi


 Pensa che io, invece, ho fatto i corsi preparatori e poi non sono mai arrivata alla fase di vendita perché non riuscivo a carpire la buona fede.
Insomma come la protagonista di "Tutta la vita davanti" alla fine ...io all'inizio.


----------



## Minerva (9 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Pensa che io, invece, ho fatto i corsi preparatori e poi non sono mai arrivata alla fase di vendita perché non riuscivo a carpire la buona fede.
> Insomma come la protagonista di "Tutta la vita davanti" alla fine ...io all'inizio.


 carpire la buona fede è una parola grossa; francamente sono una personcina piuttosto onesta e scrupolosa.
diciamo che fai nascere bisogni ed esigenze che non sono poi così...prioritari come li fai diventare:mrgreen:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (9 Agosto 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> da giovanissima , prima delle sfilate , vendevo libri porta a porta per la mondadori.
> ho fatto qualche corso di vendita con le tecniche rudimentali  _...mai per caso ma per* il* *C*omodo *A*mbizione *S*oldi *O*rgoglio...e così via_
> caspita se funzionavano!
> mi è capitato di servirmene anche in seguito come sistemi di persuasione per vari contratti di lavoro e rapporti in cui dovevo portare a casa contratti in cui "vendevo " i miei servizi.
> imparata la tecnica, non importa ciò che vendi


Però concordi che ogni caso va studiato con molta cura e provato molte volte prima che riesce naturale, no?

Trovo curioso che l'hai utilizzato per trovare lavoro - mi viene naturale e potrei prendere qualunque posto di lavoro, se lo volessi ...


----------



## Minerva (9 Agosto 2010)

Admin ha detto:


> Però concordi che ogni caso va studiato con molta cura e provato molte volte prima che riesce naturale, no?
> 
> Trovo curioso che l'hai utilizzato per trovare lavoro - mi viene naturale e potrei prendere qualunque posto di lavoro, se lo volessi ...


no, trovare...l'ho utilizzato sul lavoro.
all'inizio era la vendita door to door, poi tutto quello che ho fatto dopo ; nei vari rapporti lavorativi la mia facilità alla comunicazione di quel tipo mi ha sempre agevolato.
poi, è chiaro che devo mettere anche la qualità del prodotto e del servizo che offro
soprattutto


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (9 Agosto 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> carpire la buona fede è una parola grossa; francamente sono una personcina piuttosto onesta e scrupolosa.
> diciamo che fai nascere bisogni ed esigenze che non sono poi così...prioritari come li fai diventare:mrgreen:


 Quei prodotti che avrei dovuto vendere sarebbero stati reperibili a un costo molto inferiore se i compratori fossero stati più esperti, quindi avrei dovuto carpire la buona fede.


----------



## Minerva (9 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Quei prodotti che avrei dovuto vendere sarebbero stati reperibili a un costo molto inferiore se i compratori fossero stati più esperti, quindi avrei dovuto carpire la buona fede.


 sì, è un altro discorso.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (9 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Chiedevo chi lo fa perché lo fa.
> Non mi riferivo a te che, se ne parli, evidentemente non hai scopo manipolatorio.
> Io non so farlo.
> Sono di un'ingenuità imbarazzante, altrimenti non sarei stata tradita, no?


Mi stupisce che non sai farlo. Io vedo indelebili tracce nelle numerose discussioni che hai condotte, e hai sempre saputo ricondurre le attenzioni al tema. Nell'ottica di oggi, questa è manipolazione, al fine di bene, perché hai svolto il flusso naturale della discussione in una direzione da te voluta.

Il campo sentimentale è molto difficile e non lo includerei in una valutazione di manipolazione, perché esprimere un sentimento diverso dal sentimento reale è estremamente difficile. Infatti riesce soltanto a persone disinvolte e particolarmente dotate in campo teatrale.

Potrei convincere bambini, mentre racconto una storia, di sentire qualcosa che non c'è per indurre in loro tensione, ma non credo che avrei successo con la stessa facilità in un pubblico adulto.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (9 Agosto 2010)

Admin ha detto:


> Mi stupisce che non sai farlo.* Io vedo indelebili tracce nelle numerose discussioni che hai condotte, e hai sempre saputo ricondurre le attenzioni al tema. *Nell'ottica di oggi, questa è manipolazione, al fine di bene, perché hai svolto il flusso naturale della discussione in una direzione da te voluta.
> 
> Il campo sentimentale è molto difficile e non lo includerei in una valutazione di manipolazione, perché esprimere un sentimento diverso dal sentimento reale è estremamente difficile. Infatti riesce soltanto a persone disinvolte e particolarmente dotate in campo teatrale.
> 
> Potrei convincere bambini, mentre racconto una storia, di sentire qualcosa che non c'è per indurre in loro tensione, ma non credo che avrei successo con la stessa facilità in un pubblico adulto.


Ho capacità dialettiche, ma non le definisco manipolatorie.
A dir la verità, resto sempre stupita (anche nei dibattiti televisivi) come anche persone esperte si facciano portare a parlare di argomenti fuori tema.
Ricordo che in un confronto tra cittadini (tra cui io) e il sindaco del mio paese su una questione tariffaria, ero stata "accusata" dalprimo cittadino di essere stata formata alla scuola del PCI. Credo che i presenti ricordino la mia risata ancora adesso, dopo più di 15 anni.
Non è che non volersi far manipolare significa essere manipolatori o essere stati formati per manipolare (ovviamente la cattiva intenzione viene sempre attribuita all'altro). Era sì una tecnica, invece la sua, per delegittimare il mio intervento di fronte agli altri cittadini.
La mia ingenuità era tale che non pensavo che "l'accusa" avrebbe potuto far alcun effetto.
Ma davvero il sindaco era convinto che ci fosse sotto un'azione politica organizzata, così come qualche anno prima l'aveva pensato un preside quando, con amici, mi ero candidata al consiglio di circolo della scuola.
Invece era stata davvero una cosa impulsiva, decisa a cena di famiglie con bambini tra persone che votavano partiti diversi. Inoltre si era accodata una mamma che neppure conoscevo con cui poi son diventata amica.

Racconto questi episodi per mostrare come forse è stata sempre presente e ora si è ancor di più diffusa la mentalità del "chi non è con me è contro di me" e se sono in più di uno, sono certamente un gruppo organizzato con una strategia definita.
La mia esperienza mi dice che non è così.
Credo che quel sindaco sarà ancora convinto del contrario.
Ha poi perso le successive elezione ed è stato sostituito da uno della sua parte politica.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (9 Agosto 2010)

Admin ha detto:


> Mi stupisce che non sai farlo. Io vedo indelebili tracce nelle numerose discussioni che hai condotte, e hai sempre saputo ricondurre le attenzioni al tema. Nell'ottica di oggi, questa è manipolazione, al fine di bene, perché hai svolto il flusso naturale della discussione in una direzione da te voluta.
> 
> *Il campo sentimentale è molto difficile e non lo includerei in una valutazione di manipolazione, perché esprimere un sentimento diverso dal sentimento reale è estremamente difficile. Infatti riesce soltanto a persone disinvolte e particolarmente dotate in campo teatrale*.
> 
> Potrei convincere bambini, mentre racconto una storia, di sentire qualcosa che non c'è per indurre in loro tensione, ma non credo che avrei successo con la stessa facilità in un pubblico adulto.


 In campo sentimentale, sono stata manipolata e non potevo credere nella malafede delle persone di cui mi fidavo.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (9 Agosto 2010)

Admin ha detto:


> Mi stupisce che non sai farlo. Io vedo indelebili tracce nelle numerose discussioni che hai condotte, e hai sempre saputo ricondurre le attenzioni al tema. Nell'ottica di oggi, questa è manipolazione, al fine di bene, perché hai svolto il flusso naturale della discussione in una direzione da te voluta.
> 
> Il campo sentimentale è molto difficile e non lo includerei in una valutazione di manipolazione, perché esprimere un sentimento diverso dal sentimento reale è estremamente difficile. Infatti riesce soltanto a persone disinvolte e particolarmente dotate in campo teatrale.
> 
> *Potrei convincere bambini, mentre racconto una storia, di sentire qualcosa che non c'è per indurre in loro tensione*, ma non credo che avrei successo con la stessa facilità in un pubblico adulto.


 Questa non è una tecnica manipolatoria, ma una tecnica di narrazione.
Non è che i bambini credano realmente di aver sentito i passi dell'orco sono solo in grado di immaginarli con maggior vivezza degli adulti e si abbandonano con fiducia al flusso della storia.
Ma è un "faccia finta che..." sanno bene che, finita la storia, non ci sarà l'orco dietro la porta.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (9 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Questa non è una tecnica manipolatoria, ma una tecnica di narrazione.
> Non è che i bambini credano realmente di aver sentito i passi dell'orco sono solo in grado di immaginarli con maggior vivezza degli adulti e si abbandonano con fiducia al flusso della storia.
> *Ma è un "faccia finta che..." sanno bene che, finita la storia, non ci sarà l'orco dietro la porta*.


Non quando le racconto io :rotfl:

In alcuni casi (quando ero in campagna) c'erano anche i genitori impressionati al punto di non voler uscire di casa per fare l'abituale pisciata nei boschi :mrgreen:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (9 Agosto 2010)

Admin ha detto:


> Non quando le racconto io :rotfl:
> 
> In alcuni casi (quando ero in campagna) c'erano anche i genitori impressionati al punto di non voler uscire di casa per fare l'abituale pisciata nei boschi :mrgreen:


 Forse parlavi di orsi che credevano che avrebbero potuto esserci.
Io parlavo di fiabe e raccontate senza intento manipolatorio.


----------



## Abigail (9 Agosto 2010)

Admin ha detto:


> Non quando le racconto io :rotfl:
> 
> In alcuni casi (quando ero in campagna) c'erano anche i genitori impressionati al punto di non voler uscire di casa per fare l'abituale pisciata nei boschi :mrgreen:


mi saresti comodo come baby sitter per figli di alcuni amici:mrgreen:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (9 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Forse parlavi di orsi che credevano che avrebbero potuto esserci.
> Io parlavo di fiabe e raccontate senza intento manipolatorio.


Anch'io non avevo l'intenzione manipolatoria, ma l'ho fatto, come ho scoperto ora.

Ho indotto negli ascoltatori sentimenti che si hanno soltanto in determinate situazioni. Ho sfuttato l'ambiente (bosco, temporali, richiamo dei gufi, pipistrelli, farfalle notturne ecc) per creare il clima ideale della storia. Rimane l'essenza della storia, che è sempre vera. Non racconto storie senza un ingrediente vero. E' il mio filo.

Per quanto riguarda gli adulti, si lasciano impressionare molto di più se ci sono presenti bambini. E' infantile credere nelle storie, ma di fatto ci hanno creduto. E la prossima serata erano di nuovo lì ad ascoltarne una nuova.

Per loro era fantastico ascoltare, per me raccontare. Mi perdo nella storia, ma nel contempo conduco e do sicurezza e certezze. Nell'assurdo si trovavano protetti in casa, ma molto insicuri fuori. E questo era di allora inconsapevolmente voluto. Volevo che continuassero ad ascoltare e temessero di andare via. Ho usato intervalli, distrazioni, riconduzione, tutti i meccanismi evoluti che ora studio, comprendo, analizzo. Rivivo le mie storie per valutarle sotto una nuova luce.

Quando tornerò dal mio ultimo grande viaggio, mi sono già organizzato per fare quello che mi viene naturale: raccontare storie. Solo che di allora saprò fare molto meglio e rendere l'esperienza della favola indimenticabile anche per gli adulti. Garantito! :up:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (9 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> mi saresti comodo come baby sitter per figli di alcuni amici:mrgreen:


Perfetto. Ma sarà per loro figli. Io torno a raccontare le storie quasi vere a settant'anni in poi ... prima devo ancora viaggiare un po' ... per una quindicina di anni se permetti


----------



## Abigail (9 Agosto 2010)

Admin ha detto:


> Anch'io non avevo l'intenzione manipolatoria, ma l'ho fatto, come ho scoperto ora.
> 
> Ho indotto negli ascoltatori sentimenti che si hanno soltanto in determinate situazioni. Ho sfuttato l'ambiente (bosco, temporali, richiamo dei gufi, pipistrelli, farfalle notturne ecc) per creare il clima ideale della storia. Rimane l'essenza della storia, che è sempre vera. Non racconto storie senza un ingrediente vero. E' il mio filo.
> 
> ...


Hai un talento che vale proprio la pena sfruttare. Te lo invidio moltissimo. 
Piaceva molto anche a me raccontare storie, oggi mi limito a divorarne grandi quantità leggendo di tutto .
Però ci sto provando.


----------



## Mari' (9 Agosto 2010)

*Della serie le studiano tutte*

*MARKETING*

*Il chip nascosto nel detersivo
così il premio trova il consumatore*

*In Brasile l'idea promozionale della ditta che produce un detersivo. Inserire, in alcune confezioni, un dispositivo Gps che permette a un team dell'azienda di individuare la casa dell'acquirente. Per raggiungerlo, e consegnarli una videocamera in omaggio. Alti i rischi per la privacy. Molti siti parlando di "stalking commerciale"*

_di MARCO PASQUA_





                             Il detersivo protagonista
dell'esperimento in Brasile                         

                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                    E' UN ingrediente mai inserito, prima d'oggi, in un detersivo: un dispositivo Gps, che si attiva nel momento stesso in cui la confezione viene ritirata dall'ignaro acquirente dallo scaffale del supermarket. E, come si conviene a un dispositivo del genere, è in grado di fornire le coordinate esatte della casa in cui verrà portato, e di girarle, in tempo reale, all'ufficio marketing dell'azienda produttrice. Chi troverà il chip con localizzatore incorporato, riceverà come premio una videocamera: gli arriverà direttamente sulla porta di casa, consegnata da un team di specialisti che si sarà messo sulle sue tracce seguendo il localizzatore. E che pubblicherà zona di residenza e foto del vincitore su un sito internet.

Quando il marketing si avvicina pericolosamente allo stalking, il risultato è l'iniziativa promozionale 1 lanciata in questi giorni in Brasile dalla multinazionale anglo-olandese Unilever, per presentare al mercato una nuova versione del detersivo Omo (presente già nell'80% delle case brasiliane). L'ispirazione sembra arrivare dal film _Willy Wonka e la fabbrica di cioccolato_, in cui Mr. Wonka decide di inserire cinque biglietti d'oro in altrettante confezioni di cioccolato. L'obiettivo è quello di trovare un giovane dall'animo nobile, degno di succedergli alla guida della sua azienda: i cinque biglietti daranno la possibilità ai fortunati di visitare la fabbrica di cioccolato. L'idea, in entrambi i casi, è   che sia il premio a trovare il consumatore, e non viceversa. La Unilever, che si è affidata all'agenzia di marketing Bullet, ha così distribuito 50 dispositivi Gps in altrettante confezioni di Omo, sparse per il Paese. Non appena il detersivo viene spostato dallo scaffale, il Gps entra in funzione. 

L'azienda può contare su 35 team distribuiti nelle principali città del brasile, pronti a scattare, con l'ausilio di localizzatori, proprio come in un'azione di polizia. "Si tratta di squadre che entreranno in azione al primo segnale - garantisce Fernando Figueiredo, presidente della Bullet, parlando con il portale Ad Age - A seconda di dove abiti il consumatore, possono raggiungerlo in poche ore o al massimo entro qualche giorno". La squadra che dovrà individuare l'acquirente di Omo, si servirà di sofisticate apparecchiature portatili. Anche nell'ipotesi in cui dovesse abitare in un condominio con molti appartamenti, non dovrebbe riuscire a sfuggire. Arrivati davanti alla porta giusta,  bisognerà convincere il cliente a fidarsi di loro. 

La stessa società di marketing è consapevole che, a fronte di un'alta percentuale di reati commessi nel Paese, alcune persone potrebbero anche decidere di non far entrare i loro rappresentanti - o di non aprire neanche la porta. In questo caso, gli uomini del marketing potranno iniziare a far suonare il dispositivo all'interno del detersivo. A quel punto, il cliente sarà praticamente costretto ad aprire la scatola e troverà al suo interno un biglietto in cui viene spiegato il senso di quella promozione. Per rendere il tutto più simile ad un concorso, piuttosto che ad una caccia all'uomo, si riceverà in dono una videocamera e una giornata di divertimento per tutta la famiglia a spese della Unilever. 

Molti siti internet parlano già di "stalking commerciale" ed evidenziano che, in questo modo, si viola il diritto alla privacy del consumatore. Tra l'altro, la stessa azienda ha creato un sito internet sul quale sarà mostrato dove vivono indicativamente i vincitori. Ad ognuno sarà scattata una foto, che finirà sul sito, insieme alle fasi della "caccia" e della consegna del premio. La campagna, dal titolo "Prova qualcosa di nuovo con Omo", è costata circa un milione di dollari, soltanto dal punto di vista dell'acquisto delle apparecchiature. Per la Unilever è una scommessa: "Crediamo nell'utilizzo delle nuove tecnologie per il marketing promozionale - dicono dall'agenzia Bullet - Può accadere di tutto in questo caso. Dobbbiamo essere innovativi, ma non sappiamo quale sarà la reazione da parte dei consumatori". 

Per David Vaile, esperto di privacy e membro della Australian Privacy Foundation, dati di questo tipo, ottenuti dai consumatori, "finiscono con l'essere venduti o condivisi. Forse finirà tutto con la consegna della videocamera omaggio. Mi chiedo però se non ci sia un modo meno invadente e più facile. La riposta è sì". Parlando con un sito di informazione australiano, Vaile evidenzia come il consumatore brasiliano, in questo caso, non sia stato interpellato preventivamente sulla volontà di essere localizzato: manca, di fatto, il consenso sul trattamenti dei propri dati. Se è vero che su Foursquare e Twitter, ad esempio, si forniscono le proprie coordinate, è l'utente stesso ad aver scelto di condividere quelle informazioni. Critico anche il sito Cnet, che titola: "Il detersivo che usa il Gps per fare stalking sui consumatori", ironizzando sui team che dovranno rintracciare gli acquirenti: "Dal momento in cui sarà attivato il Gps, diventeranno dei bersagli. Squadre di sorveglianza monitoreranno ogni passo del cliente. Fuori dal supermarket. Fino all'auto. In bagno. Oppure, chissà, fino alla casa del loro amante?"

L'agenzia di marketing Bullet ha già fatto parlare di sé due anni fa, quando decise di nascondere 10.000 iPod Shuffles in un gelato prodotto dalla Unilever. L'idea era venuta ai creativi dopo che questi avevano letto le istruzioni dei loro iPod, secondo le quali l'apparecchio poteva operare anche a temperature rigide. I gelati si presentavano identici agli originali, dall'esterno, e venivano congelati e stoccati con gli altri, ma all'interno avevano solo il lettore, confezionato in modo da tenerlo al sicuro.


                                     (09 agosto 2010)
http://www.repubblica.it/esteri/2010/08/09/news/detersivo_stalking-6174607/?ref=HRERO-1




CAPITO ADMIN?   ... oramai siamo fottuti, tutti! :mrgreen: :rotfl:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (23 Settembre 2010)

Irene ha detto:


> e cosa fai ancora sveglio anche tu?
> io sono un'insonne cronica.. che iella..


Quando ho finito il corso di ipnosi ti insegno come dormire a sbafo :up: :mrgreen:


----------



## Irene (23 Settembre 2010)

Admin ha detto:


> Quando ho finito il corso di ipnosi ti insegno come dormire a sbafo :up: :mrgreen:


davvero mi insegni?? mi sta tormentando da un pò sta storia..:incazzato:
ma sono i pensieri che mi tengono sveglia..
si tolgono anche quelli con l'ipnosi??  
embè grazie in anticipo allora!!
ciao Admin Jon.. buona notte anche a te..


----------



## Quibbelqurz (23 Settembre 2010)

Irene ha detto:


> davvero mi insegni?? mi sta tormentando da un pò sta storia..:incazzato:
> ma sono i pensieri che mi tengono sveglia..
> si tolgono anche quelli con l'ipnosi??
> embè grazie in anticipo allora!!
> ciao Admin Jon.. buona notte anche a te..


L'ipnosi è assai affascinante, ma ci vuole impegno per imparare e un mutamento comportamentale mentre si esercita. Non funziona con un linguaggio e comportamento rude. E' un modo di parlare molto gentilmente con determinazione a te stesso. Infatti, puoi farlo da solo, non c'è bisogno che qualcuno ti guidi.

Ti aiuta di trovare un punto fermo nella tua vita, dove trovi la ricarica delle tue pile e che ti dona reale benessere. Al risveglio ti trovi rafforzato, gentile, energetico, e solo questo, mi sa, fa scomparire problemi dove non ci sono, e ti aiuta a comprendere quali siano i prossimi passi per migliorare la qualità di vita.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (23 Settembre 2010)

*Ipnosi*

Eccoci qui con la seconda parte dello studio, dove le cose cominciano farsi interessate - e molto impegnative. Via via che procedo, aggiungerò le mie esperienze e spiegazioni.

http://www.tradimento.net/forum/group.php?groupid=10

Ci vorrà un po' di tempo, perché la materia è molto lunga e richiede molta pratica ... chi si offre cavia? :rotfl:


----------



## Irene (23 Settembre 2010)

Admin ha detto:


> Eccoci qui con la seconda parte dello studio, dove le cose cominciano farsi interessate - e molto impegnative. Via via che procedo, aggiungerò le mie esperienze e spiegazioni.
> 
> http://www.tradimento.net/forum/group.php?groupid=10
> 
> Ci vorrà un po' di tempo, perché la materia è molto lunga e richiede molta pratica ... chi si offre cavia? :rotfl:


ho letto con interesse quanto hai scritto.. però aspetto le altre spiegazioni per chiederti qualcosa in merito.
ehm..ti serve proprio la cavia ??


----------



## Quibbelqurz (23 Settembre 2010)

Irene ha detto:


> ho letto con interesse quanto hai scritto.. però aspetto le altre spiegazioni per chiederti qualcosa in merito.
> ehm..*ti serve proprio la cavia *??


nooo ... stavo scherzando ... qui ho tutti i miei amici, colleghi e vicini pronti a dormire sogni profondi


----------



## Sabina (24 Settembre 2010)

Admin ha detto:


> Eccoci qui con la seconda parte dello studio, dove le cose cominciano farsi interessate - e molto impegnative. Via via che procedo, aggiungerò le mie esperienze e spiegazioni.
> 
> http://www.tradimento.net/forum/group.php?groupid=10
> 
> Ci vorrà un po' di tempo, perché la materia è molto lunga e richiede molta pratica ... chi si offre cavia? :rotfl:


Ho degli amici ipnoterapeuti che mi hanno aiutato a partorire con l'autoipnosi. Come psicologa mi e' capitato di usarla con alcuni pazienti, ma non a livello profondo.
C'è chi sostiene che attraverso essa si riesce a risalire alle nostre vite passate....


----------



## messalina (1 Ottobre 2010)

Admin ha detto:


> L'ipnosi è assai affascinante, ma ci vuole impegno per imparare e un mutamento comportamentale mentre si esercita. Non funziona con un linguaggio e comportamento rude. E' un modo di parlare molto gentilmente con determinazione a te stesso. Infatti, puoi farlo da solo, non c'è bisogno che qualcuno ti guidi.
> 
> Ti aiuta di trovare un punto fermo nella tua vita, dove trovi la ricarica delle tue pile e che ti dona reale benessere. Al risveglio ti trovi rafforzato, gentile, energetico, e solo questo, mi sa, fa scomparire problemi dove non ci sono, e ti aiuta a comprendere quali siano i prossimi passi per migliorare la qualità di vita.


Ma l'autoipnosi ericksoniana intendi?


----------



## Quibbelqurz (1 Ottobre 2010)

messalina ha detto:


> Ma l'autoipnosi ericksoniana intendi?


Nnnnnnnnnno. O forse sì. 

Parlo della moderna ipnosi che è stata sviluppata negli anni 70, di cui è stato precedessore Erickson. Intendo la pratica gentile dove non si ricorre a comandare ma a guidare le persone (e quindi anche se stesso) in sintonia verso la meta desiderata.

Ci sono molti studiosi che hanno proseguito sul percorso di Erickson con eccellenti risultati, soprattutto perché non si inganna la persona guidata - è tutto chiaro e si lascia la facoltà di proseguire o di terminare la sessione. La cosa bella è che al risveglio rimane la sensazione e a volte la piena consapevolezza degli eventi, e quando si verifica la situazione che fa scattare un insegnamento ipnotico (trigger), si è pienamente cosciente di quello che si fa. Ma al contrario di altre forme di ipnosi, si prosegue volentieri.

La forma dove si più comanda che guida, genera un'esperienza del tutto diversa. Al trigger si fa quel che si ha imparato e ci si rende conto dopo, con un certo dispiacere.

Conosco entrambe le forme di ipnosi, e preferisco alla gran lunga la piena consapevolezza e coscienza, alla cieca obbedienza.

La ipnosi gentile ha tuttavia un prezzo abbastanza alto: ci vuole molto tempo per guadagnarsi la fiducia e per scendere molto in profondità. In cambio però si ottiene una sensazione di di una forma di amore sconosciuta. Non saprei classificare in parole cosa si prova, ma è un incentivo molto forte e sicuro per riprovare ancora e ancora ...


----------



## Anna A (2 Ottobre 2010)

Admin ha detto:


> Nnnnnnnnnno. O forse sì.
> 
> Parlo della moderna ipnosi che è stata sviluppata negli anni 70, di cui è stato precedessore Erickson. Intendo la pratica gentile dove non si ricorre a comandare ma a guidare le persone (e quindi anche se stesso) in sintonia verso la meta desiderata.
> 
> ...


 
capisco bene cosa intendi ... 
volevo chiederti: hai mai fatto rebirthing?


----------



## Amarax (3 Ottobre 2010)

Admin ha detto:


> Quando ho finito il corso di ipnosi ti insegno come dormire a sbafo :up: :mrgreen:



Ne ho un bisogno acuto ed esagerato anche io.
Aspetto "dritte"
:unhappy:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (3 Ottobre 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> capisco bene cosa intendi ...
> volevo chiederti: hai mai fatto rebirthing?


Sì, circa 30 anni fa.


----------



## Mari' (17 Ottobre 2010)

*Paolo Barnard : Il più grande crimine*

*Paolo Barnard : Il più grande crimine* 

Paolo Barnard ripercorre gli ultimi decenni di storia per descrivere quello che definisce "Il più grande crimine". Molti spunti e riflessioni interessanti, soprattutto quando in Italia siamo in piena fase "ribaltone"... 


*(parte 1) * ​ http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rj0WGIwMGaw 

*(parte 2) * ​ http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dm9vs_DKpAM 

*(parte 3) * ​ http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JzVT5-6P1kI 

*(parte 4) * ​ http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ve3RTs2kSjQ 

*(parte 5) * ​ http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RceiFdCDrYo 

*(parte 6) * ​ http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GxZob6OWVDU 


http://www.duffysblog.com/2010/10/paolo-barnard-il-piu-grande-crimine.html


----------



## Mari' (17 Ottobre 2010)

*evvvai, oggi si sciala, c'e' anche un docum. molto interessante*

*Psywar: the real battlefield is the mind* 
(Psywar: il vero campo di battaglia è la mente)

Propaganda. Psywar. Psyops. Gran documentario. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z4Fjadh6S1g 

Prodotto da Metanoia-Films. Qui le *fonti* del documentario.  


http://www.duffysblog.com/2010/09/psywar-real-battlefield-is-mind.html 


*Il film esplora l'evoluzione dei rapporti di propaganda e di pubblico negli Stati Uniti, con l'accento sulla "teoria elitaria della democrazia" e il rapporto tra guerra, la propaganda e la classe. Include interviste originale con un certo numero di studiosi dissidenti tra cui Noam Chomsky, Howard Zinn, Michael Parenti, Peter Phillips ("Project Censored"), John Stauber ("PR Watch"), Christopher Simpson ("La scienza della coercizione") e altri.* 

*"Un profondo studio riccamente illustrato la natura e la storia della propaganda, con alcuni dei critici più acuti del mondo". - Mark Achbar, regista cinematografico; 'Fabbrica del consenso', 'The Corporation' "Psywar espone il sistema di propaganda, fornendo sfondo cruciale e comprensione il controllo dell'informazione e del pensiero." - Kim Petersen, Dissident Voice ", un lavoro importante" - Russ Baker, giornalista, scrittore "Family of Secrets", "Must See" - Tom Feeley, Information Clearing House "Enciclopedico e affascinante" - Stephen Marshall, Guerrilla News Network "Veramente eccellente" - William Blum, giornalista, autore di 'Killing Hope' "Uno studio lucido e penetrante della manipolazione della coscienza pubblica ... State attenti". - Michael Yates, Associate Editor, Monthly Review "Se è il vostro desiderio di capire come siamo manipolati a credere le cose che facciamo -.. Vedere il film Ogni americano dovrebbe vedere ... per il bene del nostro futuro" - Timothy Gatto, Presidente di FMR, Partito liberale d'America*


----------



## Mari' (12 Novembre 2010)

*Tecniche di Manipolazione Mentale*

*Tecniche di Manipolazione Mentale *







Cercare di spiegare cosa sono e come vengono praticate le cosiddette “tecniche di manipolazione mentale”, in una società quasi completamente controllata e manipolata come la nostra, non è compito facile. Per fortuna il libro scritto dall’avvocato e psicologo Marco Della Luna assieme al neuropsichiatra Paolo Cioni ci viene in aiuto.
Affermare che la nostra società - com’è strutturata - è una vera e propria gabbia mentale, fa subito aizzare i paladini e i difensori dei diritti civili, che sbandierando ai quattro venti termini come “_libertà”         _e_ “democrazia”_, cercano immediatamente di tranquillizzarci tutti, soprattutto le loro coscienze. Forse non capiscono. Forse fanno finta di non capire, che parole bellissime come “_libertà_”         e “_democrazia_” primo non significano granché e secondo vengono sfruttate e amplificate proprio dall’establishment economico-finanziaria (cioè i veri e propri Burattinai), proprio per dare a noi l’illusione di non essere in gabbia. 
​*“Nessuno è         più schiavo                   di         colui che si ritiene libero senza esserlo**” *
Johann Wolfgang von Goethe.​​Dire alle persone che esse sono prigioniere di un sistema è pericoloso e controproducente perché può scatenare rivolte e ribellioni, mentre convincere gli stessi prigionieri di essere liberi e in democrazia, elimina ogni forma avversa e ogni tentativo di _evasione_. 


La manipolazione è essenziale e strutturale nella vita quotidiana del mondo in cui viviamo, e se non ci credete leggete fino alla fine. In un siffatto scenario, dove libertà e consapevolezza sono sempre più minacciate, è indispensabile conoscere gli strumenti che le  attaccano.         Solo conoscendo possiamo difenderci.







 *L’importanza         dell’informazione  
*L’importanza         dell’informazione è fuori da ogni discussione. Informare, lo dice il         nome stesso che deriva da “_in-formare_”,         cioè dare _forma_. Ma dare forma a cosa, se non alle coscienze? Non a caso, tutte le grandi dittature hanno iniziato sempre con il controllo dei mezzi di comunicazione (mass-media), proprio per plasmare le menti e coscienze delle persone. 
Oggi la maggior parte della comunicazione mira non ad informare oggettivamente, ma a influire nella psiche, sui gusti, sulle decisioni delle persone, dei consumatori, dei risparmiatori, degli elettori, ecc. 
La totalità delle persone, educata dalla tivù alla passività e pigrizia mentale sin dall’infanzia, non sviluppa la capacità di mantenere l’attenzione autonomamente, se non è emotivamente coinvolta. I _manipolatori_ questo lo sanno bene e per veicolare le loro informazioni (commerciali, politiche, economiche, ecc.), mantengono viva l’attenzione della gente, agendo direttamente nell’emotività. Questo si chiama _intrattenimento_.                           
Il paradosso è che sono le persone stesse che esigono di essere intrattenute e non informate, e ovviamente il Sistema le accontenta: _informa_ (a modo loro) attraverso l’intrattenimento.
L’importanza dei mezzi di comunicazione, come detto prima, è enorme. Ai fini della governabilità, soprattutto nelle società basate sul consenso, è indispensabile limitare, ma anche controllare e orientare l’informazione, la costruzione della rappresentazione illusoria del mondo e da cui dipende la produzione e gestione del consenso. 
L’informazione proprio per questi motivi, è controllata in modo strettissimo: pochissime agenzia di stampa, di proprietà rigorosamente privata e bancaria, forniscono le _informazioni_         alla quasi totalità dei media (giornali, telegiornali, radio e         internet).                  


*Rilassamento e distrazione per         meglio controllare                  
*Il rilassamento è la più semplice tra le condizioni mentali che aumentano la suggestionabilità. Tale stato si può indurre facendo in modo che le persone si stanchino fisicamente e mentalmente, oppure tediandole con compiti e discorsi ripetitivi o distraendole con stimoli erotici e/o sessuali (donne bellissime seminude che presentano un programma o vendono un prodotto, ecc.). Anche la musica ha la sua importanza, perché può essere molto dolce per cullare o al contrario usare frastuoni per stordire letteralmente le persone. 
Se ad un pubblico rilassato (davanti alla tivù) si somministra una storia con determinati contenuti (la classica storia che si vede nei programmi d’intrattenimento), si ottiene l’induzione di una trance, nelle quale è facile poi operare suggestioni e impianti mentali. 
La distrazione è indubbiamente la strategia principe messa in atto dai mezzi di comunicazione di massa. 
Tecnicamente il distrarre l’attenzione cosciente (quindi l’azione dell’emisfero cerebrale dominante) di una persona assorbendola in qualche attività o distraendola con notizie e informazioni assolutamente inutili, lascia il subconscio (o l’emisfero non dominante) sguarnito del suo presidio critico, rendendo possibile l’instillazione di suggestioni, immagini, storie, ecc. 
Tutto quello che viene veicolato media (tivù, giornali, telegiornali e radio) in virtù del controllo capillare che esiste, è totale distrazione         di massa.                   
Le telecamere e le luci dei riflettori vengono indirizzate su problematiche del tutto inutili per noi (la casa del partito di governo, i rom, gli stupri, delinquenza, l’assassinio in famiglia, ecc.), ma estremamente funzionali per il Sistema, che in questa maniera non fornisce le Vere informazioni e notizie. Riempiono, per così dire, il palinsesto mediatico, per riempire il nostro cervello con spazzatura, idiozie, gossip, e altre stupidità amene. Una volta raggiunto il limite non c’è più spazio per le cose importanti. 


*Obbedienza al Sistema 
*Ogni establishment che si rispetti, ha il suo arsenale di mezzi di dominazione, il cui fine ultimo è quello di produrre _compliance_,         cioè obbedienza, conformazione da parte delle persone. Dominare gli         altri significa ottenere la loro _compliance_, più o meno volontaria. Naturalmente è meglio se volontaria, cioè ottenuta con la manipolazione (illusione, persuasione, intidimidazione o condizionamento), anziché imposta con la forza (dittature, colpi di stato). 


*La scuola                  
*La         scuola è il mezzo primario per la  manipolazione culturale e mentale. Impadronirsi dei bambini per formarli e condizionarli è nell’agenda di ogni Stato, totalitario o liberale e democratico che sia. Abituare i bambini, attraverso l’esecuzione ripetuta per anni degli ordini degli insegnanti, a seguire gli ordini delle autorità; abituarli alla sistematica gratificazione, all’assenza di regole e di confronti con la realtà, sforna creature incapaci di auto-disciplina, completamente dipendenti e incapaci di organizzarsi. Bambini siffatti, saranno adulti corrotti e dipendenti dall’esterno, quindi più facilmente manipolabili.  
Nelle scuole, da una parte l’insegnamento delle materie fondamentali è concepito in modo di prevenire proprio il formarsi di una visione d’insieme (storia e scienza sono due banali esempi), dall’altro si cerca che le nuove generazioni non dubitino mai che il sistema di potere sia democratico e legittimo. 
A tal proposito, il linguista statunitense Noam Chomsky scrive: “_siccome nelle scuole non insegnano la verità circa il mondo, le scuole devono ricorrere a inculcare negli studenti propaganda circa la democrazia_.         _Se fossero realmente democratiche,         non vi sarebbe bisogno di bombardarli con banalità circa la democrazia_”                  
La         conformazione e indottrinamento del popolo statunitense è l’esempio         perfetto. Il giorno a _stelle e         strisce_ inizia con l’alzabandiera, prosegue con il canto dell’inno nazionale, le preghiere collettive e le esaltazioni patriottiche. Tutta questa “democrazia” e “libertà” del popolo fanno degli USA, non a caso, il paese più guerrafondaio del pianeta! 
Viene da sé che nelle scuola non possono insegnare la verità, perché la Verità renderebbe gli uomini liberi! 
Non stupisce quindi trovare scritto negli attuali sussidiari scolastici, commenti sulle straordinarie proprietà degli alimenti transgenici (OGM), e come risolveranno per esempio la fame nel mondo. Questa è la più becera e deleteria propaganda di Regime: facendo crescere i bambini di oggi con simili falsità (facilmente dimostrabili), sarà molto più facile da adulti condizionarli, e questo è solo un banale esempio. 
Mentre la nostra società deve comporsi non di uomini liberi, ma di una massa di lavoratori-consumatori-elettori alla base, e un piccolissimo gruppo o strato superiore, di dirigenti, figli di imprenditori, politici e banchieri. Solo questi ultimi vengono portati ad un livello di conoscenza privilegiato che consentirà loro di continuare a dirigere la società e mantenere il potere stabilito. 


​*La neuroscienza 
*Per fare luce sulla manipolazione mentale e come questa viene messa in atto ogni giorno è necessario avere delle nozioni sulle funzioni primarie del nostro cervello. 
Il cervello è formato da due emisferi: destro e sinistro. Entrambi processano e analizzano gli stessi dati, la differenza sta nel fatto che l’emisfero di sinistra processa in maniera lineare o sequenziale, quello di destra invece processa i dati simultaneamente. Non solo il destro essendo _muto_ (il centro del linguaggio è a sinistra) deve affidarsi all’emisfero sinistro perché gli fornisca spiegazioni plausibili, ragionate, in vista delle decisioni da prendere sulla base del materiale (immagini, suoni, ecc.) processato a ogni istante. In pratica tutto deve passare per il sinistro. 
Siamo cresciuti con la credenza che nasciamo con un certo numero di neuroni e che questi lentamente muoiono senza ricrescere. Le ultimissime scoperte della neuroscienza dicono invece che i neuroni incessantemente formano nuove sinapsi e sciolgono sinapsi vecchie, e in modesta misura, nel cervello si generano nuovi neuroni, soprattutto in determinate parti del cervello. 
Questo fatto importante si traduce così: l’acquisizione di nuove conoscenze, abilità, schemi comportamentali, (per esempio apprendere una poesia a memoria, suonare il pianoforte, ecc.) si attua mediante la formazione di nuovi circuiti e lo sviluppo vero e proprio nel cervello delle aree relative. Quindi imparare cose nuove non solo allena il cervello ma anche crea e sviluppa delle zone cerebrali. Viceversa, trascurando queste facoltà, si produce la loro decrescita. 
Il nostro cervello è in grado di elaborare una mole incredibile di informazioni: oltre 400 miliardi di bits ogni secondo, ma siamo consapevoli di soli 200 bits. In pratica siamo consapevoli di mezzo miliardesimo di ciò che avviene e giunge al nostro cervello! 
Da questo punto di vista, possiamo, con un certo sforzo e impegno, esercitare e coltivare la capacità intrinseca di essere consapevoli in ogni momento della vita, oppure pigramente lasciarci andare facendoci coccolare e atrofizzare l’encefalo. 
Tutta l’industria dello spettacolo e del divertimento (discoteche, alcol, droga, ecc.) lavorano intensamente per rendere piacevole proprio questa lenta ma insesorabile atrofizzazione; dall’altra parte la politica scolastica mira a renderle legittime agli occhi dei più giovani. 
Il tutto perché una popolazione di persone etero-dirette (atrofizzate nel cervello e nella coscienza) è molto più gestibile di una popolazione di persone auto-dirette. 
L’altra cosa importante necessaria per comprendere il quadro generale è che la maggior parte delle cose che facciamo nella nostra vita, da mattina fino a sera, le eseguiamo inconsciamente. Nel farle, non solo non siamo coscienti di essere coscienti, ma non siamo nemmeno coscienti di farle. Questo processo incredibile sarà chiarito con l’esempio degli acquisti nei supermercati. 
Ricapitolando il nostro inconscio registra ed elabora molti più dati di quelli di cui siamo consapevoli: il processo di elaborazione verbale, di ragionamento, di coordinamento sensori-motorio, mentre parliamo (scriviamo o guidiamo l’auto o suoniamo il pianoforte o giochiamo a calcio) è non solo interamente, o quasi interamente, subconscio, ma è anche immensamente più veloce della coscienza. 
Se è vero, come è vero, che il novanta per cento di quello che facciamo viene gestito inconsciamente, mettere le “mani” in questa parte oscura della nostra mente, significherebbe avere un potere enorme di controllo… 


*Il senso di impotenza                  
*Un'altra strategia, strettamente interconnessa con il tema del controllo, è la gigantesca campagna mediatica che inculca il senso di impotenza. Un vera e propria operazione pianificata che sta facendo da una parte assuefare a sentirsi impotenti, e dall’altra desensibilizzando alla violenza, spegnendo ogni reattività emotiva. 
Come viene attuato tutto ciò? Bombardando di immagini e notizie violente (assassinii, stragi, eccidi, distruzioni, brutalità) senza che avvenga alcun intervento e/o cambiamento per porvi fine. Perché lo fanno? Assuefacendoci ad accettare l’illegalità, il degrado, il furto, il crimine, l’insicurezza del territorio, le bande, l’immigrazione selvaggia, ecc. come cose inevitabili e irrisolvibili, e contemporaneamente non lasciando il tempo di pensare e riflettere, subissandoci di infiniti, incalzanti, estenuanti adempimenti: fisco, contributi, tasse, tariffe, bolli, revisione caldaia, auto, ecc., non è possibile per noi capire cosa sta realmente accadendo, e soprattutto non è possibile organizzarci di conseguenza. 
Il senso di impotenza, grazie ai mezzi di comunicazione di massa sta contagiando la società occidentale in maniera capillare, le persone oramai sono completamente apatiche e prive di volontà di cambiamento. Per quale motivo dovremmo cambiare noi stessi e la nostra vita, se non vediamo la luce, se le aspettative sono assolutamente nere? Questo però blocca e paralizza le coscienze di milioni di persone totalmente in balia del Sistema. 


 *Cognizione e comportamento 
*Abbiamo visto prima che la scuola è strutturata per condizionare culturalmente e socialmente i bambini. Bisogna sapere che già nella prima infanzia ci creiamo falsi sistemi di convincimenti circa la realtà che ci circonda, gli aspetti che più ci toccano (rapporti con i genitori, le figure di potere da cui dipendiamo). Dal punto di vista psicologico, questi sono sistemi falsi, censurati, distorti non conformi alla realtà stessa, al fine adattativo di evitarci angosce e conflitti con certi aspetti della realtà, facendoci vivere in una realtà soggettiva modificata, resa compatibile con i bisogni e le difese della nostra psiche e con l’esigenza di mantenerci in accordo con le persone da cui dipendiamo. 
Certe pratiche di manipolazione, si agganciano (se ovviamente ben congegnate) proprio a questi meccanismi, alle distorsioni e rimozioni che sono i loro prodotti e che interessano soprattutto il campo della paura, aggressività e sesso. 
I _manipolatori_ (che possono essere religioni, sette, marketing e politica) costruiscono su di essi l’adepto, il cittadino, il consumatore, il lavoratore. 
Alle figure di potere genitoriali subentrano o si associano, quelle politiche, governative, giudiziarie, ma anche testimonial della reclame! 


 *Pubblicità                  
*La pubblicità commerciale nasce negli Stati Uniti negli anni ’20 per produrre, dirigere, sostenere la domanda di beni e servizi prodotti in massa dagli impianti manifatturieri. In seguito, dalla metà degli anni ’50, la produzione, l’offerta di beni, superò di molto la domanda, per cui la pubblicità iniziò a indurre la gente a massificare i consumi, creando veri e propri bisogni. Il tutto per vendere prodotti. 
In seguito si è arrivati in cui la produzione supera il potere di acquisto, il reddito. Questa situazione è socialmente ed economicamente gravissima, perché gli investimenti attuati per la produzione sono a rischio perché la produzione non sarà comperata. Da qui il rischio di un crollo sistematico e da qui la nascita delle forme di ampliamento del potere di acquisto, ampliando l’accesso al credito: carte di credito e di debito! 
Negli         anni ’90 il marketing diventa “_one-to-one_”: la personalizzazione dei prodotti e dei servizi, permessa dall’informatica e l’elettronica, consente di tracciare il singolo cliente in modo tale dal lanciargli gli stimoli personali e mirati. Stiamo parlando di pubblicità personalizzata, ben rappresentata nel film di fantascienza “Minority Report”.Il marketing pubblicitario, che sia di un farmaco o un cibo, è indubbiamente il più spietato e certamente scientifico sistema di condizionamento mentale. Il loro scopo è quello di convincerci a comprare un prodotto. Per l’analisi delle reazioni e lo studio della psiche, oltre ai test verbali, il marketing di oggi possiede un ricco arsenale di strumenti biofisici (frequenza e ampiezza delle onde corticali, frequenza respiratoria e cardiaca, consumo di ossigeno, resistenza cutanea, tono muscolare, vasocostrizione periferica, ecc.) in gradi di misurare il livello di eccitazione e attenzione del soggetto. 
La neuroscienza, che in questo ambito potremo chiamare neuromarketing, ha descritto che l’area encefalica rilevante ai fini della decisione (di acquisto) è la corteccia prefrontale mediana. 
E’ comune pensare allo spot pubblicitario in tivù o su un giornale, come alla classica pubblicità di una azienda. Niente di più sbagliato. Ogni parola, colore, carattere, frase, immagine, logo, soggetto usato, ai nostri occhi inesperti potrà sembra casuale, ma non per i neuroscienziati che stanno dietro. Questi esperti (psicologi, psichiatri, sociologi, neuropsichiatri, ecc.) pagati profumatamente, non creano solo pubblicità, ma veri e propri condizionamenti tali da produrre determinate associazioni o stati d’animo nella mente dei destinatari, cioè noi consumatori. 
Frequentemente nelle immagini pubblicitarie o propagandistiche vengono         inseriti “_embeds_”, cioè parole o immagini evocative nascoste, non manifeste, non coglibili dalla mente conscia, ma ritenute coglibili dall’inconscio. 
Spesso         e volentieri queste parole o immagini nascoste sono stimoli sessuali:         parole come “_sesso_”, “_sex_”, o immagini di organi sessuali, donne nude, orge associate al prodotto reclamizzato. Il tutto, da una parte, per facilitare le scelte di acquisto, e dall’altra, per deviare e quindi meglio controllare le masse. Interferire nella sessualità delle persone (come avviene in molti culti religiosi) è un mezzo sicuro ed efficace per agire sugli strati profondi della psiche! 
Se ciò sembra impossibile, le parole del dottor Lechner in merito a quello che fanno alcuni psicologi e psichiatri nell’ambito dell’alcolismo, potranno sembrare fantascienza. Con la scusa di aiutarli a liberarsi dalla dipendenza dall’alcol, raccolgono informazioni su incubi e allucinazioni che i loro pazienti sperimentano soprattutto quando sospendono l’assunzione dell’alcol, e le usano per congegnare pubblicità di alcolici, col presupposto quanto criminoso scopo di evocare, tramite immagini angoscianti, il bisogno di assumere alcol! 
Un’altra tecnica “dolce” di conquista seduttiva, consiste nell’indurre la convinzione che la nostra libertà sia in pericolo e che si debba prendere quanto prima una decisione. “_Ti         stai accontentando? Passa a Quattro Salti in Padella di Findus_”,         dice la pubblicità televisiva. Tradotto: “_stai accettando una limitazione alle tue aspirazioni a mangiar bene? Sei uno sciocco a farlo, perché puoi soddisfarle, liberandoti dai limiti,         passando a Quattro salti in padella_!  Lo spot non vuole certo aumentare la nostra libertà, ma all’opposto restringerla, inducendoci a comprare quel prodotto specifico. Far credere al soggetto che la decisione deve essere sua e solo sua, è un trucco efficace per predisporlo a decidere come si vuole che decida, lasciandogli però l’illusione della libertà. 
Il         filone centrale della psicologia del marketing sono i fattori         decisionali: _Motivational Research_,         ricerca motivazionale.                  
La neuroscienza sa che gli uomini non sono consci del perché fanno buona parte di ciò che fanno. Ecco perché le persone, illudendosi del contrario, rispondono allo stimolo condizionato del simbolo e non alla qualità reale. 
La pubblicità, la tecnica motivazionale si concentra proprio sulla _manipolazione         dei simboli_.                  
I consumatori vengono conquistati mediante suggestioni illogiche, non mediante la qualità o efficacia del prodotto, e questa è la logica delle griffes (prodotti spesso mediocri ma venduti a prezzi alti in virtù di una etichetta-simbolo, quindi esclusivi e per pochi). 
Il senso di colpa collegato al piacere di consumi voluttari come tabacco, alcol, dolciumi, inibisce i consumi, quindi va contrastato associandolo per esempio a valori positivi (come il medico che fuma, i nomi alcolici di protesta politica “_Fidel_”,         “_Cuba Libre_”, calore di famiglia, quindi etica, per i dolci ecc.).                  
Rispetto al prodotto artigianale, il bene di produzione di massa viene spettacolarizzato per trasformarlo in un simbolo. I supermercati, non a caso, sono luoghi in cui si concentra un potere enorme di emanazione simbolica, quindi un enorme potere condizionante sulla mente. 
I due terzi degli acquisti eseguiti nei supermercati sono voluttuari e decisi sul posto, sotto l’effetto di stimoli locali, in uno stato psicofisiologico alterato. Lo ha accertato una ricerca nel 1954 della DuPont Corporation. Infatti nel supermercato la persona è alquanto indifesa rispetto alla manipolazione e si trova in una specie di trappola psicologica, che può essere perfezionata con l’aggiunta di stimoli musicali e olfattivi. 
Tra tutte le categorie di consumatori, la più indifesa è quella dei fanciulli, nei quali è facile imprimere bisogni, affiliazioni e abitudini. Inoltre i bambini sono molto più vogliosi di cose nuove e meno capaci a resistere agli impulsi. Sono il punto cedevole della famiglia e infatti il marketing punta proprio su di loro per indurre i genitori a sborsare quattrini. 
Con i bambini è più facile suscitare ondate di moda o voghe, che inducono consumi a valanga di tutto un collegato di prodotti sussidiari e con funzioni diverse. 
La pubblicità mira a modificare il panorama cognitivo, la visione del mondo, dei valori, dei pericoli o stile di vita, in praticala         pubblicità è l’industria della creazione dei bisogni immaginari          e di mode!                  


​*Messaggi subliminali                  
*Sono         messaggi che vanno ad agire sotto la soglia della coscienza, quindi non         sono percepibili.                  
La visione umana può percepire una immagine in un filmato solo se essa è presente almeno in 12 fotogrammi. La Coca-Cola per prima inserì delle sequenze di fotogrammi più brevi, con contenuto pubblicitario, in alcune pellicole cinematografiche. Risultato: gli spettatori esposti a tale pubblicità consumarono il 39% in più di Coca-Cola. 
Nel 1978 in molti supermercati americani si diffondevano tramite gli altoparlanti, a un livello sonoro impercettibile alla parte conscia, messaggi esortanti a non rubare. Risultato: il taccheggio si ridusse del 36%. 
Il presidente Gianni Agnelli in una sua lettera agli azionisti della Fiat parlava di messaggi subliminali con i quali “sonorizzare” e strani profumi con i quali “aromatizzare” i propri stabilimenti al fine di aumentare la produttività e migliorare il rapporto (sottomissione) lavoratori-azienda. 
Anche la frequenza specifica ha la sua importanza. Si è scoperto che le parole di alcuni telepredicatori sono abbinate ad una frequenza di 7 Hz. La frequenza del vibrato sembra avere un effetto suggestionante e alterante sul livello di coscienza e capacità critica. Un’altra frequenza critica è quella intorno ai 3,5 Hz, cioè la frequenza di risonanza del cranio umano. 
Negli anni ’70 si è scoperto che la musica può indurre la secrezione di sostanze oppioidi (encefaline, beta-endorfina, ecc.) che hanno una spiccata azione sulla psiche, euforizzate e anestetica. Quindi la musica induce decognizione. 
Anche la televisione stimola la secrezione delle medesime sostanze.                  


 *Associazione e ripetizione                  
*Una iniziativa oggettivamente poco accettabile come una guerra, una legge, una tassazione, ecc. può essere resa meno pesante etichettandogli una denominazione falsa ma semanticamente “buona”, accettabile (lotta al terrorismo, democratizzazione, liberazione, sicurezza collettiva, ristrutturazione, guerra umanitaria, missili intelligenti, ecc.) e ripetendola fino allo stremo in ogni situazione e circostanza. 
La ripetizione di un messaggio, uno spot, se diventa pervasiva, se avviene molte volte al giorno, può far assorbire il contenuto, le implicazioni del messaggio stesso come se fossero un fatto provato, anche se non lo sono (“le armi di distruzione di massa di Saddam”, “le torri gemelle e Bin Laden”, ecc.). 
Analogamente applicando denominazioni odiose, repulsive (antisemita, negazionista, revisionista, antisionista, terrorista, stato canaglia, ecc.) si può ottenere l’effetto contrario, al fine di colpire, delegittimare, screditare, criminalizzare le iniziative, le persone, le idee non gradite. 
Il principio è sempre lo stesso: gli input - se si insiste adeguatamente - tendono a formare schemi inconsci nelle persone. 
Questo spiega perché i bambini vengono educati e acculturati in questo modo. Attraverso la ripetizione ossessiva e sistematica di apposite suggestioni, attività, esperienze a un modo ben preciso e voluto di concepire la realtà, la nazione, la storia, l’identità, ecc, 
Crescere ripetendo e sentendosi ripetere decine di migliaia di volte quei messaggi, certamente va a incidere a livello emotivo, cognitivo, identitario sulla costruzione stessa di quello che poi si sentirà “reale”, “provato”. 
Pensiamo alla nostra società, in cui ogni canale televisivo ha un suo serial popolare, tanto per fare un esempio di indottrinamento, nel quale la polizia, la magistratura svolgono un’azione efficace, incorruttibile a tutela de cittadino, mentre la realtà vede la criminalità sempre più fuori controllo e le istituzioni sempre più inefficienti. Propaganda allo stato puro. 


 *Restrizioni linguistiche 
*Consiste nell’imporre con diversi mezzi (insegnamento, televisione, ecc.) di non usare locuzioni o concetti, e di usarne altre in sostituzione, solitamente più vaghi, imprecisi. “_Cieco_”,         “_negro_”, “_invalido_”, “_spazzino_“         non vanno bene, molto meglio “_non         vedente_”, “_nero_”,         “_diversamente abile_”, “_operatore         ecologico_”. Ma perché tutto questo? L’inibizione del’uso linguistico e concettuale, alla formulazione di determinati dubbi (Resistenza, shoà, responsabili dell’11 settembre, ecc.) è idoneo per impiantare nei giovanissimi un senso di divieto, di colpa in relazione al pensare certe cose, quindi educa ad un’autolimitazione del pensiero. Infine un impoverimento espressivo comporta un impoverimento concettuale!


*Modificare le certezze 
*Chiunque voglia manipolare una persona, per indurla a comprare qualcosa o per piegare la sua resistenza a un’azione qualsiasi di persuasione, ha la necessità di somministrare molti stimoli nuovi e interessanti, in modo tale che la corteccia prefrontale lavori e si affatichi. Dopodiché deve sommergerla di dati, dogmi, slogan, ecc. (proprio come lavora la tivù) per stremarla ancor di più, in questa maniera la corteccia prefrontale lascia le redini del cervello ai circuiti limbici, più primitivi ed emotivi, pertanto più suggestionabili e indifesi. 
La corteccia prefrontale è influenzata da sostanze chimiche tossiche che possono danneggiarla, come le droghe, l’alcol, le tossine alimentari, ma anche da forti emozioni, privazione del sonno, stress cronico e una dieta ricca di grassi animali possono rendere le persone più esposte alle manipolazioni esterne. 
Per assurdo, concedendo alle persone totale libertà di condurre una vita sregolata, innaturale, ci si agevola il compito di annullare la loro libertà più profondamente di quanto sarebbe possibile senza quella concessione. 


*“Shock and         awe doctrine” 
*La         cosiddetta “dottrina dello shock e sgomento” viene oggi applicata su         scala globale.                  Mettendo singole persone o intere popolazioni sotto shock, si può produrre il loro consenso a un cambiamento, riforma, legge, restrizione di libertà, guerra, ecc. L’esempio delle Torri Gemelle e delle leggi repressive e guerre avvenute dopo, è lapalissiano. 
Sfruttano l’effetto sorpresa e di spavento come enorme fattore di distrazione e paralisi di massa, inibitore di possibili reazioni e resistenze. 
Lo shock è molto generico e può essere prodotto da catastrofi naturali (epidemie, terremoti, pandemie, ecc.), quanto da fatti economici (recessioni, crisi, crolli in borsa, fallimenti, ecc.) e politici (guerre, colpi di stato, ecc.). 
Un esempio sono le domeniche a targhe alterne per meri fini di risparmio energetico. Questa imposizione dall’alto, generando nelle persone, allarme e preoccupazione di non poter usare la propria auto, di perderne l’importante risorsa, crea totale disponibilità ad accettare fortissimi e ingiustificati rincari dei carburanti, pur di conservarla! 
Un altro esempio della dottrina dello “_shock         anche awe_” potrebbe essere i black-out che hanno interessato il territorio nazionale qualche anno fa, la cui risoluzione sarebbero le centrali nucleari. Questo caso rientra anche nella cosiddetta strategia del “_problema-reazione-soluzione_”. Avendo in mano la _Soluzione_         (centrali), si crea il _Problema_         (black-out) e si attende _Reazione_ (quasi sempre emotiva) delle masse, che accetterà di buon grado ogni soluzione prospettata pur di evitare il disagio.  


 *Debunking                  
*Il debunking o discredito è una forma manipolatoria, che consiste nel confutare, nello smontare, teorie e informazioni che vanno contro il pensiero ufficiale dominante. Oppure screditare i diffusori di queste teorie e informazioni. 
La campagna “Mani Pulite” è stata, tra le altre cose, una grande operazione proprio di debunking, finalizzata cioè a salvare la credibilità del sistema politico-giudiziario. 
Il debunker attacca la controinformazione con messaggi semplici, discorsivi, prevalentemente a livello emotivo, con “ganci” diretti all’inconscio, piuttosto che alla logica. Questi attacchi non si rivolgono al contenuto, alle idee, ma mirano a screditare la fonte e l’autore sul piano morale associandolo spesso ad affiliazioni “appestanti” coi terroristi, nazisti, fascisti, comunisti, antisemiti, antisionisti, ecc. 
L’approdo estremo del debunking è quello di portare lo smascheramento degli smascheratori alle estreme conseguenze, ossia portare l’opinione pubblica alla conclusione che tutto è marcio, tutti mentono, tutti sono ladri, tutti fregano. Per tanto la verità non si potrà mai sapere, e quindi è moralmente giustificato arrangiarsi, infischiarsi di tutto e tutti. Si giunge all’egoismo più radicale e disumanizzante. 


*Chi trova un nemico trova un tesoro 
*La frustrazione genera tensione e aggressività; e l’aggressività può scaricarsi contro di sé o contro un oggetto esterno. Quando un tale tipo di frustrazione è diffusa in tutta la popolazione, il momento è propizio per fondare un movimento e/o organizzare un attacco verso il nemico. 
Nel nostro mondo tormentato da insicurezza e frustrazione (create ad hoc) c’è un gran bisogno psicologico e sociale di un nemico, di colpevoli, di capri espiatori (terroristi, rom, immigrati, ecc.).                   


​*Dipendenze chimiche 
*Nella nostra società la diffusione dell’uso di sostanze psicotrope è enorme. Un’altissima percentuale di persone fa uso stabile e ha sviluppato qualche forma di dipendenza da droghe, alcol o psicofarmaci. Decine di milioni sono i minori letteralmente drogati con psicofarmaci. 
Gli effetti di tali sostanze psicoattive convergono tutti nel diminuire la libertà di giudizio, di resistenza e di azione delle persone e ovviamente nell’aumentare la loro condizionabilità e suggestionabilità. In pratica la persona _dipendente_, da alcol o droghe o psicofarmaci o barbiturici è molto più controllabile e plasmabile dal Sistema, lo stesso che veicola e vende tali sostanze. Coloro che si aiutano e si abituano all’aiuto chimico, perdono la capacità di autodeterminazione. Una società così siffatta non è una società libera. 
I farmaci psicoattivi o psicofarmaci vengono veicolati, con la compiacenza della psichiatria, dalle case farmaceutiche; il mercato immenso delle droghe e dell’alcol, è gestito dalla grande finanza internazionale e il flusso di narcodollari, per il 60% avviene negli Stati Uniti, collegato a quello del traffico di armi. 


*Cinema e televisione 
 *Il         mussoliniano “_cinema l’arma più         forte_” ha fatto il suo tempo o anche oggi l’intrattenimento cinematografico ha la sua importanza nel condizionare le masse? 
I film di propaganda seppero produrre nel passato veri e propri         capolavori (“_Il grande dittatore_”,         “_Il trionfo della volontà_” solo per citarne un paio), ma anche oggi la forza dell’arma del cinema non è minimamente spuntata: Hollywood docet. 
Il cinema ha funzione d’avanguardia per veicolare un certo tipo di messaggio, per poi sondarlo e una volta passato, trasferirlo nel piccolo schermo: la televisione! 
In pratica il cinema prepara il terreno, predispone l’intero organismo al virus, che poi sarà iniettato nelle masse dai media come i giornali, radio e soprattutto dalla televisione. Senza che ce ne accorgiamo il grande schermo fa filtrare nelle pieghe delle sceneggiature e regia il modo di pensare di domani, e la sua enorme forza di penetrazione sta proprio nel silenzio e attenzione. Mentre la tivù deconcentra (anche questo molto utile per certi aspetti), nella buia sala regna il silenzio totale e si è da soli, con la massima attenzione. 




Tratto dal libro “_Neuroschiavi:         manuale scientifico di autodifesa_” di Marco Della Luna e Paolo         Cioni, Macro                  edizioni
da Disinformazione.it - _Marcello Pamio_
Fonte: Eliotropo

http://freeondarevolution.blogspot.com/2010/11/tecniche-di-manipolazione-mentale.html#more


----------



## contepinceton (12 Novembre 2010)

Sono sempre stato sconvolto da quel film...
Matrix...
L'eletto eheheheeheheh


----------



## Quibbelqurz (12 Novembre 2010)

Non so come continua il libro, ma nell'articolo qui esposto, si crea un allarmismo esagerato.

La realtà è che queste manipolazioni sono abbastanza inefficienti, proprio perché c'è questo bombardamento manipolativo da troppi fronti in modo disorganizzato. Soprattutto nella pubblicità e politica, perché molte fazioni vogliono avere ragione unica, e non l'avranno mai!

Quel che riguarda le scuole invece è abbastanza serio, scandalosa la sonorizzazione della Fiat.

Al momento sto studiando le finezze dell'ipnosi, per cui non entro molto in merito della manipolazione, ma consiglio a tutti di spegnere la TV e Radio, astenersi per un mese intero dell'informazione e poi riprendere molto cautamente. Per rendersi conto cosa succede dietro le quinte.

Ci vuole un minimo di coraggio per farlo, ma merita!


----------



## Mari' (12 Novembre 2010)

quibbelqurz ha detto:


> non so come continua il libro, ma nell'articolo qui esposto, si crea un allarmismo esagerato.
> 
> La realtà è che queste manipolazioni sono abbastanza inefficienti, proprio perché c'è questo bombardamento manipolativo da troppi fronti *in modo disorganizzato.* soprattutto nella pubblicità e politica, perché molte fazioni vogliono avere ragione unica, e non l'avranno mai!
> 
> ...



... E chi ti dice che sono "disorganizzati"  ?

Ad ognugno il Suo settore   :mrgreen: .


----------



## Quibbelqurz (23 Febbraio 2011)

*Procediamo*

Dopo una lunghissima pausa dovuta allo studio dell'ipnosi e delle sue caratteristiche più o meno nascoste, ecco un nuovo stralcio di riassunti, racconti e scoperte (di acqua calda):

http://www.tradimento.net/forum/group.php?do=discuss&group=&discussionid=52

Spero che potrò intrattenervi con alcune scoperte rivoluzionarie, sebbene si tratta di cose risapute, ma forse mai divulgate così terra terra a consumo di tutti. Aggiornerò la sezione questi giorni con rivelazioni "sensazionali" (basta crederci)


----------



## Mari' (23 Febbraio 2011)

*Andiamo avanti*

ADMIN ... e tu c'hai messo 50anni per ricordarti della "cacca primordiale" 

:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (23 Febbraio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> ADMIN ... e tu c'hai messo 50anni per ricordarti della "cacca primordiale"
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl:


 Ci ho messo tanto per capire in prima persona l'importanza. La cacca primordiale, prima puntata, l'ho scoperta a 13 anni circa.

Per me fa una grossa differenza di aver sentito parlare di una cosa, o sapere. Ora so con assoluta certezza, che ruolo copriva. Oltre i pannolini. E' un piccolo passo per l'uomo, ma un grande passo per l'umanità. Sulla terra, non sulla luna


----------



## Quibbelqurz (8 Marzo 2011)

In effetti ho visto che il progetto è troppo grande per pubblicarlo solo qui, e ho creato un sito che accoglie tutto.

http://www.nlprobot.com/it/

Per il momento ho riportato tutti gli articoli pubblicati qui, e continuo a scrivere la tesina delle prime esperienze. Sono un po' arrugginito, mi rendo conto, ma la stanchezza di serata inoltrata ha il suo peso. Ogni volta che ripasso sopra, correggo gli errori grammaticali e di forma più evidenti e ovviamente anche errori concettuali.

Finito con l'inserimento degli articoli della PNL classica, passerò all'ipnosi, che è materia di studio e di pratica del momento. Mi diverto moltissimo e infatti cerco di finire con questa montagna di articoli (noiosi) sulla PNL classica, per passare alle tesine sull'ipnosi.

Infine, l'ipnosi e la PNL moderna faranno la ciliegina sulla torta. Anticipo che nella PNL moderna non si utilizza più la persuazione diretta, ma si muove molto più elegante e gentile, con l'ausilio di tecniche ipnotiche.

Devo dire che la PNL classica è abbastanza odiosa in confronto alla PNL moderna. Se avrò occasione di scrivere ancora molto, probabilmente dedicherò il mio tempo per un libro su questa tecnica innovativa e completamente diversa da qualunque altra forma di persuazione.

Stay in tune :up:


----------

